# August 2005 Mamas ... it's January



## skana (Jun 29, 2005)

Wow -- I don't think I've ever had the opportunity to start us on a new monthly thread. In any event, Happy New Year from the Gee-Whynachts in Nova Scotia. We had a lovely family-friendly party yesterday, from 4-8 p.m., with about a dozen adults and a dozen kids, five of them under 2 (from our Booby Club). It was fast and furious, but wonderful in its own way. DH and I were asleep by 11 p.m. I know, I know, not too exciting -- but fitting.

Hope everyone was able to celebrate in their own beautiful way, and here's to a happy and healthy 2007 for all of us.

I don't have a glass of a champagne in my hand, but I would nonetheless like to toast you wonderful Mamas. You have made my second time at parenting a lot more enjoyable. My resolution? To hopefully lurk less and post more. Along with being a better spouse, eating and living healthier, blah, blah, blah

Here's to all of you!


----------



## riverundine (Oct 26, 2005)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!*






































































:














:










































:







:

















































:


----------



## Mama Coltrane (Sep 30, 2004)

Happy New Years everyone!!

I am soooooo tired. It is 7:30 and I think I am going to bed already!







:
- Kerri


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Happy New Year everyone!!! Smooch those beautiful kiddos for me!


----------



## tikva18 (Dec 21, 2005)

Happy new year!


----------



## EStreetMama (Sep 5, 2003)

Happy New Year, mamas!!!!

Lots of love and hope for a wonderful year! We're going to be busy!!!


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

Happy New Year!

New video of Henry spinning in my blog:

http://newmamamusings.blogspot.com/

Anyone else's toddler do this? He especially loves to "make" me turn on the ceiling fan first, then he immediately starts spinning.


----------



## riverundine (Oct 26, 2005)

too cute!!!
laurel has taken to climbing up on the coffeetable and spinning.







: not my favorite pastime for her, but i'm right there and she loves it...right now she spins once, comes for a hug, repeat over and over and over...i'm a big sucker for the hugs








off to reno to meet with a new patient...i'm manifesting a successful practice in the new year...things have been moving at just the right pace so far...now i'm ready to increase the flow...still just the 2 days a week down there...but with more abundance in all realms positive...and they're coming so far, so so far so good


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

Happy new year.

We also attended a party from about 4 - 8. We toasted at 8, went home by about 9 and were in bed soon after. We had a great time! It did feel a bit odd to be out so early on NYE though!

We're headed to FL this coming weekend to visit my grandmother.

O got to experience toothpaste and now she always says "more?" "more?" after I give her some on her toothbrush.

Gosh, these toddlers are so darned adorable!!

Thank you for all of you for being here. We're going in 2 years!!


----------



## Aeriane (Apr 4, 2005)

we're in SUCH a different World....


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Jun 3, 2005)

Happy new year, everyone! Hope 2007 is filled with goodness for you!

We went to a "real" party with about 15 of our friends, and E went down without a problem at 8. HOWEVER, the host's mom decided to peek in on E at about 1.30, and she woke up hysterical...so that was the end of the night for me. I was pretty ticked with this woman (she'd asked me earlier if she could have a peek at E, and I said no, bc E is a very light sleeper), but couldn't say anything bc she's my friend's mom, kwim?

Another spinner here-E seems to really like feeling dazed (she is definitely our child, ha ha!)

Anyway, I'm exhausted and am going to go take a bath. I made it out for a run for the first time in almost 2 weeks, and I am sooooore. I decided to train for a 10 km race in May-kind of scary, as until last spring, I HATED running. Thought it was sooo boring, pointless, etc. and now I love it-I feel so great. I am telling people so that I will actually go through with it!

Night!


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Jun 3, 2005)

New Mama-that bra story in your blog is priceless!!!


----------



## K's Mom! (Jul 22, 2004)

Good Morning ladies! I am up in the middle of the night here (3:21 am as I couldn't sleep) and got to thinking about you all wondering how you were doing.

It sounds like a lot of you mamas had a great NYE. As for me and mine, well we celebrated at 9 (watched the CT countdown on TV) and drank sparkling apple juice and my dd threw the "pop its" outside and we ate fudge sundaes. The kiddos went to bed after that. Then DH and I just hung out and I watched a movie on cable and DH and I kissed at 12. That's about it. Pretty low key.

So my NY resolution is to finally, and I do mean finally shed those pesky mama pounds. about 35 of them to be exact. I am a bridesmaid in a wedding in July and would like to be in much better shape for that. Step one exercising 1 time a week (baby steps) and not eating at night after supper. Wish me luck ladies.

So, anyone else thinking of weaning?







: I know its not real popular here on MDC to not do child led weaning, but I am feeling a bit burnt out on the nursing. I enjoy the sweet moments and memories of it, but I am ready to be done.







How do I go about gently weaning. I don't want to stop cold turkey or anything. THis is my first time nursing a baby (My DC 1 never did latch on and I pumped for many months) I need suggestions ladies. Thanks in advance.

Happy 2007 mamas! Much thanks for you all being a part of my life.







:


----------



## skana (Jun 29, 2005)

Well, DD is going to the sitter's house for a full day tomorrow. I want to slowly ease her into it, since I'll be going back to work three days a week on Feb. 5. She has been going for two hours a week for about the past seven weeks -- she cries when I leave, which is heartbreaking, but sitter says she is fine within a few minutes. And she's playing happily when I arrive to pick her up, eats well while there, etc. Still, I'm worried. For one thing, I don't know what she's going to drink. She's still nursing 3-4 times a day and once at night about half the time. Being at the sitter's will mean she doesn't get as much opportunity to nurse, and she pretty much refuses formula and whole milk. Ah well, it will be an adapting thing for all of us -- this much I know. I have been so blessed to have had nearly 18 months home f-t with her. Anyhow, wish us luck.

K's Mom: Here's a link to Kelly Mom on the topic of weaning:
http://www.kellymom.com/bf/weaning/h...g_happens.html

Perhaps that will help. There are some interesting suggestions in the most recent LLL magazine, as well. Possibly it would be available on their website? I know the most common suggestion is to start by cutting out the least "needed" feeding -- when you can distract with something else or offer food/other drinks, etc. You might find if you cut down a nursing session or two, you may enjoy those other times more and decide to keep at it. DS nursed just morning and night for many months, and it was lovely for both of us. In any event, hope it works out for you ...


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Jun 3, 2005)

E is down to 2 sessions a day. Like someone else said, we just very gradually cut out the sessions she "least needed". This was led by her-I did the "don't offer/don't refuse" thing, and she got down to 3 sessions a day. I cut out the mid day feeding (bad mommy, ha ha) about 6 weeks ago. She was often falling asleep in the car and I'd transfer her to her bed without her waking, so she didn't really notice that it was phased out, as she was only sometimes getting this session. I go back and forth about cutting out the last 2 feedings-on the one hand, we have such a great nursing relationship, and I love our quiet time. On the other hand, I'm really not producing much milk anymore, so it can be fairly painful as she moves around, trying to find more milk. I also want to get pregnant again around April-ish, and I think I realy need a couple of months when I'm not nursing and not pregnant-for my own sanity, as well as to try and build up some nutrients. I'll likely be sad once it's all over, but part of me os so "done" with nursing, especially since we will have at least one more child, who will nurse (I hope!) as long as E got to.


----------



## skana (Jun 29, 2005)

Fridgeart: If E is just nursing twice a day, is she drinking other types of milk and/or formula? This ties in with my query about what to do while she's at the sitter. I am really worried she won't be getting enough, if she refuses the BF alternatives. TIA


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Hi lovely ladies. I wonder if you might indulge me by posting your bedtime routines? We seem to have lost ours, and I am feeling the push to reclaim it. Kiernen s having greater and greater difficulty getting to bed these days, and nursing mnore and more at night.

Also, how are your kids' teeth? Have you considered a dentist yet? Kiernen, despite minerals, CLO and nutrients, has some teeth issues. I know there is no way he's letting some stranger in his mouth, but I'd like to find out what it is at any rate...


----------



## EStreetMama (Sep 5, 2003)

Oy mamas...I can't write much because I have to work, but are your babies absolutely destroying your houses? We have almost all the furniture moved out since we can't make it safe (old plaster walls). He was pulling the stuffing out of an armchair today. He got his little hand up in there. Grrr!!!

I don't know what else to do except clear everything out of our house and we are already down to the bare minimum.

And lest you think that he's doing this while I'm eating bon bons and watching soap operas...I am definitely actively engaged with him 90% of the day.

He is also super whiny and crying and clingy right now. Anyone else? I am having a REALLY hard time getting through these days. We go play outside regardless of weather and try to do one big activity in the morning, so I don't think he's bored.

HELP!!!!! When does this phase pass? Who is this monkey and what have you done with my sweet baby???

Teeth...we regrettably are using a bit of flouride (none in the water in OR). He only has 6-7 teeth so far though. We brush before bed. What kinds of problems is Kiernan having?

Bedtime...Brian and Owen play upstairs while I'm working. Then have a bath...bit of massage...a few books...bottle...brush teeth (in bed) and then snuggle until sleep. We would like to put him down sleepy but not asleep...but he is usually super active and then asleep with a miniscule sleepy phase. He has been harder to put down for both naps and bed this last couple weeks.

That's it from me...any ideas or commiseration about the monkey baby appreciated!!!

--Adrienne


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EStreetMama* 
He is also super whiny and crying and clingy right now. Anyone else? I am having a REALLY hard time getting through these days. We go play outside regardless of weather and try to do one big activity in the morning, so I don't think he's bored.

HELP!!!!! When does this phase pass? Who is this monkey and what have you done with my sweet baby???

Yes! Oh yes! I am not allowed to do anything outside of him. Sometimes I get lucky and he will sit in his highchair while I do dishes.







:

And he MUST. CLIMB. EVERYTHING.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *EStreetMama* 
Teeth...we regrettably are using a bit of flouride (none in the water in OR). He only has 6-7 teeth so far though. We brush before bed. What kinds of problems is Kiernan having?

It's difficult to explain. The top half of all four of his front teeth are...it looks as though all of the enamel is gone. Literally, there is a sort of shelf on his teeth - the bottom half is perfect, and the top half is indented - you can feel the ridge and SEE the lack of enamel on them. We brush them and everything, minimal sugar, water and nursies to drink, eat right, take CLO, minerals...I have no idea why his teeth would be disintegrating (it looks like) this way.


----------



## EStreetMama (Sep 5, 2003)

Chasmyn...is there fluoride in the water there? Are you in Vancouver yet, by the way(if so, how is it!?Give us an update since I'm emigrating vicariously though you!) What is CLO?

Is there fluoride in his toothpaste? There is a thing that happens to teeth when you get too much fluoride...but you have probably already ruled that out. Hmmmm...I would post in the health and healing/dentistry forum. Will you let us know if you find out, please?

Glad to hear that you're in the same boat with the monkey baby! Well...not glad for you, but you know what I mean!


----------



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

Happy New Year a bit late everyone!

skana - In regards to your concern about drinking milk or formula I just want to let you know that my DS doesn't like milk unless it is flavored and hasn't ever has formula. So when he isn't nursing (he is down to about 3 times in a 24 hour period unless he is particularily needy) he is drinking water or watered down juice. I also try to make sure that he gets some calcium at this point in cheese or yogurt.

K's mom - I want to wean. I am due with #2 in May and want a little time off before the babe is born. I know that mom-led weaning isn't very popular here but I feel comfortable with the decision that I have made.

I am wondering if any of your DC are potty trained or are in the middle of it. It would be a dream come true if DS was trained before May (when the babe is born). I just don't know how to start aside from buying a potty chair which has already been done. Occasionally DS will lift the lid and sit on it fully clothed but that is as far as we have gotten. When will I know that we should start? What if he screams the minute I take his diaper off and try to sit him down? I'd love to know what all of you are doing in this realm of our lives.


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EStreetMama* 
Chasmyn...is there fluoride in the water there? Are you in Vancouver yet, by the way(if so, how is it!?Give us an update since I'm emigrating vicariously though you!) What is CLO?

Is there fluoride in his toothpaste? There is a thing that happens to teeth when you get too much fluoride...but you have probably already ruled that out. Hmmmm...I would post in the health and healing/dentistry forum. Will you let us know if you find out, please?

Glad to hear that you're in the same boat with the monkey baby! Well...not glad for you, but you know what I mean!









No, there isn't...well, there Is fluoride in the water but we have an RO filter, so there isn't in the water we drink.

We're still in WA, but we're packing and inventorying like mad - thus not much posting lately. We close on our house in Langley, BC on March 1!

We don't use toothpaste, actually - we use toothsoap. and no, no fluoride there, either







With Kier though we mostly just use the brush by itself to do his teeth.

I'll do that, post in dental. I thought I did before without much luck, but it's worth another shot, right?


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Oh, and CLO = Cod Liver Oil


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chasmyn* 
Hi lovely ladies. I wonder if you might indulge me by posting your bedtime routines? We seem to have lost ours, and I am feeling the push to reclaim it. Kiernen s having greater and greater difficulty getting to bed these days, and nursing mnore and more at night.

Also, how are your kids' teeth? Have you considered a dentist yet? Kiernen, despite minerals, CLO and nutrients, has some teeth issues. I know there is no way he's letting some stranger in his mouth, but I'd like to find out what it is at any rate...

Our bedtime routine is to have Daddy get Henry in PJ's, have me take him to brush his teeth and then read "Goodnight Moon," pass him back off to Daddy while I climb into our bed, then have Daddy lay him down and kiss us goodnight. Then I lay with Henry in the dark until he falls asleep. (This is also what I do for naps, though I just sleep with him instead of getting up again like I do at night.)

Henry used to reliably fall asleep within 30 minutes (sometimes much sooner than this, but _always_ before 30 minutes were up), but in the last few weeks or so it's gotten longer and longer. I feel bad for him, because he's not climbing off the bed or screaming or anything -- it seems like he's really trying to settle down usually, but just can't. I talk about our day, or what we'll be doing the next day, or a I sing, or rub his back, or just lay quietly. Sometimes now it takes over an hour. And we've had a few naptimes where he can't/won't settle at all and I have to get him up (he sits up and does the "all done" sign and makes a noise, and when I tell him "it's naptime, lay down" he starts to cry...so pitiful).

Anyway I'm not sure if this is a developmental thing or what, but at least we know a few of our babies are doing this!

As far as teeth go, Henry's teeth seem okay. The bottoms of his two front teeth have a few small white marks on them, but nothing extreme. We have flouride in our city water (we use a Brita filter but it doesn't remove flouride) -- yuck. The house we're moving to has a RO filter which I'm pretty jacked about. We use Xylitol toothpaste but really sometimes he doesn't want to brush at all. I wish I had answers for you -- hopefully someone on MDC will have some ideas.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Jun 3, 2005)

Skana-I started E with 1/2 boob milk/1/2 cow milk (or goat, or soy, or whatver...she's not picky!), and slowly reduced the amt of "my" milk I was putting in. E also drinks a lot of water-she has about 4-6 oz milk (whole but watered down) and many sippy cups/cups of water. No juice.

Bedtime routine-we go upstairs about 1/2 an hour before nursing. E has some naked time, we play around, then when she is in the bathroom brushing her teeth with DH and taking her CLO, I dim the lights, put on mellow music, and get her dipe and PJ's ready. When they come back in, we give her a little massage, put on her PJ's, she says night night to daddy, and I nurse her. After she nurses we/I run through what we did that day and we cuddle and talk about whatever-the door, her doll, the pictures on her wall, etc (a lot of pointing and noises which I interpret). Then I lay her down and say good night, love you, etc and she waves me out. She always used to nurse to sleep, but about 2 months ago, she started waving me out "bye bye", wide awake. She plays for anywhere from 1 minute to 20 before dropping off. We tried introducing stories before bed (as we do before her nap) but she is too impatient and just wants the boob, lol.

Chasmyn, hope Kiernan's teeth are okay! What's toothsoap? My dentist said unless we had concerns/saw grey spots/she seemed like she was in pain, they don't see kids til around 3. My friend is a pediatric dentist, and he says he can tell a lot from a 5 second peek at teeth! GL!

Clinginess-we are coming out of a clingy stage, thank goodness, as it is exhausting!!! Hope you're all surviving. Sometimes I think if E could climb back in, she would...she's been very leech-like lately. She has been getting frustrated really easily too, giving up on tasks and having mini-tantrums. Anyone else's kid insist on dressing themselves? E can do socks, slippers, pants, and shirts (but usually backwards, and needs some help with the second arm). It is great bc it can occupy her for a long time, but if we're in a rush, it sucks bc she is so uncooperative when I try to dress her and we both wind up miserable...I think this is a really tough time for them, bc they're more aware of all things possible, and of all the things they can't do/communicate/etc. I am a little concerned about how determined E is when she sets her mind to something (we are so in for it when she's older), but also delighted with how goofy she is-she is quite the ham. It's so wild to see their personalities come out!
We had a scary moment tonight-E fell off her little scooter thing today when she was chasing one of the cats (karma?) and split her lip. There was blood everywhere but just a tiny cut, and she was fine after a minute or so (I think she hated us cleaning her up more than the fall itself). Sooo scary to see your baby like that! Now she has a fat lip and cannot stop playing with it, no matter how much DH and I plead with her to stop-it's grody!

Anyway, I have been on here far too much in the last couple of days-so bye!


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi mamas! Happy New Year! Already sooo much to read and my subscription didn't take. Ever have one of these moments:

"Gee, I haven't heard from the August mamas in awhile. I wonder if there are any new posts" and then you come and there are TWO new pages? Slow down, girls!

I bought a car today! Well, actually my super sweet dh went to the other end of the Denver suburbs to test drive a car and then back up here way north to have his mechanic look at it before making an offer. After a month of sharing, I finally have my own wheels again! What I learned: we don't share very well.







Oh, and we're writing an offer on a house tonight. What a busy day!

Nighttime: Well, A is sleeping in the hallway tonight. I'm convinced we are waking her up at night. I night weaned her this past weekend and she's responded well. I'm offering more during the day, though. Not ready to wean her completely. I won't give her dairy or formula and I know she's still getting tons of good nutrients from my bm. So, for now, we'll keep going. As it is, the little piggy eats three meals and two snacks a day in addition to nursing six or eight times.

Here's our routine for chasmyn:
upstairs for teeth brushing (we just use water) and potty
dipe and jammies in dim lights
nursing in the rocking chair
humidifier on
lights out
curtains closed
music on
hugs and kisses
lay down and have mommy scratch your back for five minutes or so.

Mamas, please be careful with flouride. It can be really toxic to little kids. My dentist (pretty mainstream) recommended prevention by not giving milk or juice at all and brushing with a dab of baking soda starting at two years old. We have floridated water, but we only use it for teeth brushing, not drinking.

Potty training: Here's a sure fire way to get one pee a day from your kiddo somewhere besides the dipe. Upon waking in the am, undress your babe and stick them in the tub standing up. Turn on the water and watch the fountain! A will consistently pee a big one in the am, even if her dipe is really wet. Then you can associate a sound with that pee (like psssss) and use that as a cue for when you *know* he needs to go or when you see him going somewhere else (like outside or on the potty). We have lots and lots of books by the potty as that is what A is into right now. The EC forum in Diapering is a really good resource. Just FYI, potty training a diaper trained baby by two is really rare, but I think if you start now you might have some luck!

Food question: I need some meal ideas for A. She is getting tired of ground turkey and veggies. Does anyone serve tofu to your babe? A likes it (had some in some miso), but I haven't a clue what kind to buy or how to prepare it. Any suggestions for this or other new foods? We don't eat dairy, so she doesn't have any cheese, yogurt or cottage cheese. Thanks mamas!


----------



## clavicula (Apr 10, 2005)

hey, you guys!
i am one from the "old" August pg mamas, but i got lost here a year ago! anyway, i am still lurking here, and stopped by to say hi to everyone, congrats to Hopefulfaith on the new addition and thanks Deborah, your website is awesome! i like it so much!
sorry to interrupt!
Liv


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

Kate, good luck with the offer on the house!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktmama* 
Mamas, please be careful with flouride. It can be really toxic to little kids. My dentist (pretty mainstream) recommended prevention by not giving milk or juice at all and brushing with a dab of baking soda starting at two years old. We have floridated water, but we only use it for teeth brushing, not drinking.

Yeah, I'm glad we'll have a RO filter at the new house. When I was pregnant my dentist (my late MIL's cousin, the whole family goes to him but I've never really liked him) kept harping on me about making sure to drink good city water for the flouride, and told me it was wonderful I was planning on BF'ing because the baby would get flouride through me when I drank that good city water, and if we DID FF we should buy the powder and not the liquid, so we could mix it with that fabulous flouride-laden city water.







:

Yes, I'm looking for a new dentist.


----------



## tikva18 (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow Mamas, you all sound so far ahead of us: babies dressing themselves, no more nursing, doing big kid activities.
We're still all baby here. I nurse more times a day than I can count. The babies play with baby toys (and dh's cell phone







) and my pots and pans. They've never helped me clean anything - but they are great at making a fast mess. When my babies have a cup they are more inclined to dump it upside down than to drink the water inside it (water is the only option). As for toothbrushing, I've given them their toothbrushes and they play with them. We don't use toothpast until the age of two and I don't push brushing. It goes without saying that until I read it here, it never occured to me to even try toilet training at this age.
These babies are probably my last ones and I'm savoring every second of babyhood.


----------



## skana (Jun 29, 2005)

Well. ladies, so far I am keeping my resolution to lurk less and post more -- you will all be sick of me! I head back to work three days a week on Feb. 5, so it's important for me to get my fix now. Who knows how much time I'll have once that adventure is under way.

Fridgeart, Kate et. al: Thanks for the thoughts on the milk question. Tova also drinks lots of water through the day and nurses 3-4 times in 24 hours. We haven't given her juice, in part because her poops are still so mushy. She went through a little phase when she first started solids when they were more formed, but they've been back to mushy for months now. Anyone else experience this? Doc isn't concerned (we even had it tested, in case of a parasite or something and it came back clean. Well, YKWIM







). Griffin wasn't fond of dairy either, and I did the BM/milk thing with him, so may have to take that route here, too. I had been hoping to avoid pumping (after my three months post-mastitis routine, I have no desire to ever see that thing again). Anyway, DD is at the sitter's for the full day today (hence the reason I'm on MDC in the a.m.) -- armed with cups of water, **** milk, formula and a bottle of formula for naptime. We shall see ...

DD basically "brushes" her own teeth teeth (no flouride in toothpaste, but it is in our water). Tova has 11 pearly whites and I'm hoping they'll stay that way (hence the no juice). DS used to drink some diluted juice but ended up with three cavities by age 7, so I'm not a fan.

Tova has also been very tough to settle at night for the past few weeks -- it seems to be part and parcel of this extreme separation anxiety she (and some other babes) seem to be going through. I've started moving her afternoon nap to closer to noon, to see if that will help. It's tough here to have a calm evening, because Daddy gets home just in time for supper, so after that he and Griffin and Tova like to play together -- raucously! They have so much fun and it's basically the only time she leaves my side (I clean up the kitchen, but it feels good to have that "me" time), but I think it kind of revs her up. I try to calm things down about a half hour before bedtime:

After brushing teeth, DH and I strip off her clothes and rub lotion on her, talk to her, sing to her, etc. Then she and I get comfy in our rocker for three or four books. Then we say goodnight to DH (it is so fantastic having him home nights these days, since he switched jobs) and DS, we turn off the lights (Tova likes it very dark), turn on fan for white noise, nurse for about 20 minutes. Then it's the rocking game until she falls asleep. Always nursed to sleep before, but now it's taking anywhere from 20-60 minutes to get her to sleep, and if I put her down before she's asleep, she cries. She won't sleep in bed with us -- never has liked it, but she's in a co-sleeper right beside. I find it draining, especially since a couple of months ago she was going to bed awake with no problems, or at least nursing to sleep in 20 minutes. Anyhow, presumably this too shall pass ... although I am very worried about how it will be when I go back to work.

Tova isn't tearing the house apart too badly, mostly because she insists that I am right beside her every minute! And usually she won't even sit down to play -- to busy practicing her walking, with me in tow. She is rough, though, so I can see the potential. She loves to throw things and scatter toys. She threw her first real hissy fit yesterday, when the door to DS's room was shut and she couldn't get in. Yep, we are in for it. Still, she's way more easygoing than DS was at this age. Love her (and him) to bits.

Have a great day, Mamas -- I'm off for a quick bath before DS comes home for lunch.


----------



## skana (Jun 29, 2005)

Rivka: Tova is still very babyish in most ways, as well. No sign of dressing herself (although she likes to put clothes on top of her head!) or helping with chores or potty training. My neices were both PT by 18 months -- I'll have to ask SIL how she accomplished that. She, too, is my last and I am savouring it, although I'll be pleased when she is walking confidently on her own.


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

_DS used to drink some diluted juice but ended up with three cavities by age 7, so I'm not a fan._

Skana, I had the same experience with dd1, so no juice at all for Annabelle. Isn't it nice how smart our first kids make us?







:


----------



## skana (Jun 29, 2005)

_DS used to drink some diluted juice but ended up with three cavities by age 7, so I'm not a fan.

Skana, I had the same experience with dd1, so no juice at all for Annabelle. Isn't it nice how smart our first kids make us?_

Kate, how right you are!


----------



## adoremybabe (Jun 8, 2006)

That's it, No more juice for DS! I had lots of cavities when I was young and don't want my kids to go through that!


----------



## wsgrl84 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey mamas! A quick post!

Christmas and New Years turned out alright for me, I had a brief session of feeling really depressed (due to hormones), stayed in bed all day, and I was better by dinner time. Craziness!! I think that phase is all over now that I am reaching my second trimester, I'm feeling pretty good right now emotionally, but just having hip pains off and on. This pregnancy is just so different from my last, I knew my first one was a little too perfect. First trimester this time around, I was a lot more emotional, wanting to puke more from changing diapers, couldn't stand onions, getting random skin rashes on me, all in all I'm just glad it's over!

Christopher is growing his molars out so he's also been clingy recently, got a little temperature and waking up for than usual last night. Other than that he's doing just great, and no tearing on furnitures, unfortunately. His vocab has expanded over the last 2 weeks, more words like "duck, flower, wheel, blue, purple, people, puppy and tv." Speaking of tv, I show him the Baby Einstein dvd's for 25 min everyday, I have nothing against that since he loves seeing the animals, and listening to the music. I grew up watching Sesame Street and learned some English from that, so I have nothing against a little tv, but too long. Just long enough for me to accomplish cleaning the dishes or cutting his nails or laundry! For his bedtime, it's still his mommy doing everything because he's gotten used to it. Sometimes he takes a wonderful 10 min to sleep and sometimes he takes a whole hour. I usually just lie next to him, and pat him. O h and he likes to stick his hand inside my shirt to touch my milkies, which I've stopped feeding him. We also have kids' songs/lullabys playing in the background. Good night he would only wake up once around midnight.

Last note: I finally did get that haircut I always wanted, now it's shorter than my neck, I think I like it short a lot better! I always try to have a new cut for a new year! I'll try to take some new pics and post them up sometime.

Have a good week everyone!!


----------



## riverundine (Oct 26, 2005)

skana - the link to kelly mom that you posted also has a link in it that talks about how once you wean that formula and/or milk are unnecessary, with water being just fine.

laurel went to her first day at a new childcare on wednesday. she loved it! as do i! i'm so happy we found the yellow submarine...she provides 7th gen dipes and wipes (unless you use cloth), mostly organic and all vegetarian breakfast, lunch, and 2 snacks, she's going for all wood and cloth toys, outside time everyday, no matter the weather, structured play (yoga, sign, spanish, italian, singing, crafts, etc.) and unstructured play, positive discipline...she fills out a paper saying what they ate, when, times diaper was changed and wet or poo, nap time and how long, things she liked (singing and outside time), didn't like (she tried milk for the first time and didn't like it), what they did in structured playtime (made masks and read animal books)...it's so different than her mexican family that she hangs out with on saturdays (who i can't seem to convince that tang is not good for her







: )...she loves going over there also, but i think it's good for entirely different reasons. when i went to leave the yellow submarine (i stayed an hour







) laurel was on a little ridey thingy and waved and said bye! and she really didn't want to leave when i came to pick her up 71/2 hours later, so i think it's going to be a great thing for us both.

chasmyn - are you still cosleeping? a friend was telling me that her baby's teeth are becoming rounded and she had heard (remember that i have no idea where this info is coming from) that night nursing, where they latch on for hours on end, can hurt the teeth. i think it would be the sugars just kindof chillin in there for hours. just a thought i had.
ayurvedically, rubbing sesame oil on the teeth and gums after brushing/scraping strengthens both the teeth and the gums

_ktmama - Mamas, please be careful with flouride._








:


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

here's a couple new pics of Annabelle - post haircut. Sandy is her favorite "lovey" and goes EVERYWHERE with her!

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/katewins...change_count=1


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverundine* 
chasmyn - are you still cosleeping? a friend was telling me that her baby's teeth are becoming rounded and she had heard (remember that i have no idea where this info is coming from) that night nursing, where they latch on for hours on end, can hurt the teeth. i think it would be the sugars just kindof chillin in there for hours. just a thought i had.
ayurvedically, rubbing sesame oil on the teeth and gums after brushing/scraping strengthens both the teeth and the gums

_ktmama - Mamas, please be careful with flouride._








:

I've heard the same thing. Yes, we cosleep, and he nurses a bazillion times a night. It makes me so sad to think that my BM is the cause of his tooth decay!

Any particular brand of sesame oil you recommend? I'll definitely try it. Maybe it's time to try to nightwean, too


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chasmyn* 
I've heard the same thing. Yes, we cosleep, and he nurses a bazillion times a night. It makes me so sad to think that my BM is the cause of his tooth decay!

FWIW, Henry nurses a bazillion times a night (and we co-sleep), too, and his teeth seem okay so far.


----------



## Aeriane (Apr 4, 2005)

Well I think I've finally gotten over the taste of reality with your little ones spinning around! I've been blissfully living in denial. LOL

Nathanael's doing pretty good, we've been sick a lot lately, me with bronchitis, hubby with sinusitis and double ear infections, kids with colds and Nathanael with a heavy head cold. He's prone to being chronically sick respiratory wise so no shock there.

He's starting to eat solids with textures now that's he's gaining a few more teeth. His latest new excitement is sitting in my lap facing me then leaning back and laying down my legs. He just belly laughs with joy. He is still commando crawling but at a faster speed. He's also starting to make a few more sounds. When he's tired he says 'nigh nigh nigh' and I think I mentioned before he's starting to do a few signs. He's going in for an eye check up because when he wants to see something he gets right on top of it. Oh and he is also bearing weight on his legs every now and then, not for long but every once and a while I can get him to do it. Baby steps!!

We're busy working on finding a cup he can drink out of. He can chew fine but drinking is such a huge challenge. He never nursed right and never bottle fed right either. He had delay due to that esophagus problem he had when he was new. If you remember due to low muscle tone his esophagus was weak and he had to sleep upright for @ 10 months in order to keep breathing. Well I think that low tone disrupted learning how to swallow fluids well as he STILL fights getting it into his lungs.

He's also going for a sleep study soon because I think he has apnea. It's quite common with kiddos with down syndrome so it's kind of part of their well baby checkups. He also goes soon for blood draws to ensure his bone marrow's doing what it's supposed to and also keep an eye on thyroid function.

Getting to be a busy time of the year for him.

Well I"m off to read the paper online and hit the hay. Life has become more and more difficult here. But managing to keep my head above water. Hugs, Kitty


----------



## riverundine (Oct 26, 2005)

laurel nurses through the night still as well, and her teeth are fine, but my friends babys teeth are rounding out and thats when she started researching and thats what she came up with...so maybe maybe not, but everyone has their own genetics and maybe its due to an inherent dental weakness and the sugar put together...who knows...but i hope that you can find the answer and get his little teeth strong and healthy...on that note, the answer to your question, chasmyn, is unrefined organic sesame oil - spectrum makes a fine varietal







, and if you can't get that at a hfs where you are, www.banyanbotanicals.com has some really high quality stuff that you can order online.


----------



## K's Mom! (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks Skana for posting that link! Kellymom seems to have everything doesn't it? I didn't even think to look online about weaning.

Congrats KT on the new car! How very, very exciting!







I wish that Dh and I were headed that way, but sadly no. We've been car sharing for 5 years and will continue on for a couple more. Ugh! We can't buy a car and build a house at the same time.

New Mama and KT~ Good luck on the house selling. Here's to hoping that prospective buyers will fall instantly in love with your house.

Kitty- It's wonderful to "hear" that Nathaniel is crawling around and putting weight on his legs. I hope that your home gets a healthy bug to fight off all the sick ones!

About Teeth_ I have a friend who nursed and coslept (and still does) with her DS1 until he was 2.5 and his teeth also formed points due to decay, so maybe its genetics and sugar?

Nonny- did you go to New York? How was it? Funny how every Preg is different huh?

Jeremy- your daycare provider sounds wonderful.







If I needed childcare I would want someone like that!

Clavicula_ I remember you! Good to "see" you.

Off to take a nap!


----------



## skana (Jun 29, 2005)

_skana - the link to kelly mom that you posted also has a link in it that talks about how once you wean that formula and/or milk are unnecessary, with water being just fine._

Hey Jeremy: Thanks for noting that, but I'm not planning on weaning anytime soon (and hopefully Tova isn't either!). I was just worried about her intake since she'll be nursing less once I'm back at work. That's very reassuring, though -- if they're fine on water once they're weaned, they should be fine on water and some breastmilk, right? Especially since she eats lots of yogurt, cheese and cottage cheese.

BTW, DD did great yesterday at her first full day at the sitter's place. What a relief! Hopefully this easing her into it is the right approach and by the time I return to work next month all the bumps will be ironed out.

Kate: I couldn't see your pics. Can you check on them? I'd love to have a peek.


----------



## wsgrl84 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey mamas, I have a little break here this morning so I am popping in to say hi! It's really nice/relieving to have my MIL watch my DS every other Saturday for a little bit. I think every mom needs a little break in their week every once in awhile or we will seriously go insane. I guess that's the only hard part of motherhood for me. Being on-duty 27/7! I've been watching Desperate Housewives at night for the past week to help me relax. I always wanted to watch that show straight through so I got it for my Christmas present. (If anybody else watches this) I have to say my favorite housewife is definitely Lynette with his 4 kids, I bow down to her tremendously, she seem to be the most normal and strongest of them all. Bree is my second fav, I would love to be friends with her, the way she talks so politely just amuses me sometimes.

Anyway, my little dear Christopher has not been giving me much break for the past 3 days, I strongly believe it is his molars. His sleep has been back to newborn style unless I am clutched right next to him at night. A little separation anxiety too? Definitely...*sigh* He was sleeping so great through the holidays too...

Update on his language..I finally updated my list to see how it progressed.
Christopher can say:

"two" after hearing"one"
mommy
daddy/dada
"hi"

purple
people
puppy
"bus" for every vehicle
"choo choo" for train
bird
duck
flower
Brady (my brother)
butt

eye
ear
points to eyes, nose, ear, mouth. tongue and hair
I must say that his favorite words are "bus" and "mommy" and hearing him calling just me is truly music to my ears. He was a little confused with whose mommy awhile back, but I think he finally got it down.

Another thing that makes me love him so much is how he would give me a wet kiss on my mouth without me asking now! Mostly at bedtime, it's so sweeeeeet, my heart melts everytime.

He's just such a sweet person in general, if all of you mamas met him in person, the first thing he'll do is come up to you and say "Hiiiiiii"







He does it ALL the time to strangers when we are out, he almost does it too much!









Last note: I started this new thread in the Breastfeeding Forum. I got this really painful blister on my right nipple from Christopher obviously and I don't know what to put on it to heal a little faster. I am currently using vaseline and lotion for the dryness. Any ideas? It is really painful when my shirt or anything touches it, I'm not sure exactly what it is, but I'm guessing it's a blister.


----------



## wsgrl84 (Jan 12, 2006)

_Nonny- did you go to New York? How was it? Funny how every Preg is different huh?

_Yep, I did go to NY, after you guys all telling me that I should go. The trip all in all was fun, just REALLY crowded in the streets. We show a ridiculously expensive show, Chicago, and I got my haircut.









Yea it's not pleasant how every pregnancy symptom is a surprise. It's funny how many different comments I get from people though. I got people telling me I'm huge, that I have twins, that it's a girl this time. Yes my stomach is getting bigger but I definitely don't feel 2 babies! Maybe I'll take a pic of my belly and post it up!


----------



## wsgrl84 (Jan 12, 2006)

One last thought.

New mama- I meant to ask you this a long time ago, and I keep forgetting. I saw in your blog, this pic of Henry wearing a harness leash at Bahamas was it? I would love to get one for Christopher and I don't see it in the stores. Did you get it online? If so, which site? which brand? Thanks!


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wsgrl84* 
One last thought.

New mama- I meant to ask you this a long time ago, and I keep forgetting. I saw in your blog, this pic of Henry wearing a harness leash at Bahamas was it? I would love to get one for Christopher and I don't see it in the stores. Did you get it online? If so, which site? which brand? Thanks!

It's this one: http://www.onestepahead.com/product/117/333/117.html and I ordered it from here. They also have this one: http://www.onestepahead.com/product/117/424756/117.html

I thought people would be horrified that I had my kid on a leash, but one couple stopped us and said, "That's such a good idea! I wish we'd thought of that!" Walking around with him on the top deck (where it would take some coordination, but he COULD have slipped under a railing and off the edge) made me very, very nervous. I also wouldn't hesitate to use it in a crowded place. He didn't seem to mind it at all.


----------



## eastkygal (Feb 19, 2006)

Happy New Year!!!

I really need some guidance here. How can I work on patience? I've been giving DD a bad rap. She really does play well independently on most days, and I just felt like she didn't. I'll find something that I think has to be done, or that I want to do really bad, and become frustrated if I can't get it done. DD needs me more than anything I set before myself - the vast majority of the times. I know sometimes she is testing limits. What can I do to make my introverted one track mind slow down and realize the time that has passed and the reason DD needs me before I become frustrated? Does anyone else have this problem?

I'm a SAHM who gave up teaching in public schools (very willingly) to be a full time mama. Now, my ILs and sometimes my folks ask me when I'm going to start teaching again. We are low on money and really struggling sometimes, so I feel like I have to contribute someway. I want to be a full time mom, but I feel like some folks don't think that is work. So, I've started knitting garmets to sell. I also feel pressure to have a clean house all the time, because I'm home all day, so that should be part of the job. I don't know what gives. It is really external pressure. I do greatly enjoy knitting!

DH and I have never been away from DD aside from a 1 hr. dinner we had together during Thanksgiving for 17 months now. She has never stayed with a sitter. Should I try going out?

Any thoughts?

Sorry long post...


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wsgrl84* 
Last note: I started this new thread in the Breastfeeding Forum. I got this really painful blister on my right nipple from Christopher obviously and I don't know what to put on it to heal a little faster. I am currently using vaseline and lotion for the dryness. Any ideas? It is really painful when my shirt or anything touches it, I'm not sure exactly what it is, but I'm guessing it's a blister.

Instead of using a petroleum product like Vaseline, you can use Lansinoh - it has the same properties and is fine for babies to ingest. I love lansinoh


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

Nonny, I've had four of these blister/sores now over the course of the past four months. Here's how I treat them and it's really effective:

Use a salt water wash (I use the peri bottle from my birth) to clean it
Put Nipple Cream (essentially olive oil with some herbs added) and/or ebm on it
Make sure to wear a breast pad to keep it dry

I hope it heals up soon! There's more info on kellymom.com re: milk blisters.


----------



## Mama Coltrane (Sep 30, 2004)

eastkygal,
your post spoke to me. I am a SAHm too and with DS1 I struggles with similar feelings to those you explained in your post. IMO, the right time to go out, get a babysitter and be away from your child is when YOU and your child are ready. There is much societal and familial pressure sometimes to get out and go away early on in the child's life. With DS1 I just wasn't ready and just didn't want to. I am not an overly protective or nervous MOm, I just didn't have much of a desire to leave him. I also didn't have relatives nearby, etc. I think it was well into his second year of life before I left him for any amount of time longer than an hour or two. I don't think he has ever spent a night away form either my DH or I. He is 3 1/2.
With Emmett ( DS2), I got out a bit more quickly. I started grocery shopping and leaving him with DS alot sooner. DH and I go out now and have a steady babysitter we use . We go out maybe once or twice a month for 3-4 hours at a time. It is always the same babysitter and the kids dig her. We still havent spent the night away from the kids. I am still not ready for that. Bedtimes are still a struggle and I nurse Emmett, and well I just don't want to leave them yet for an overnighter. Dh agrees.
Anyway, just wanted to offer you support and let you know it isn't strange or uncommon to have the feelings you are having.
- Kerri


----------



## skana (Jun 29, 2005)

_Last note: I started this new thread in the Breastfeeding Forum. I got this really painful blister on my right nipple from Christopher obviously and I don't know what to put on it to heal a little faster. I am currently using vaseline and lotion for the dryness. Any ideas? It is really painful when my shirt or anything touches it, I'm not sure exactly what it is, but I'm guessing it's a blister._

Nonny: I second Chasmyn's suggestion about Lansinoh, but also wanted to warn you (without causing too much worry) to be very careful about getting that blister cleared up (you will also find some suggestions at kellymom.com -- search for blister). I had a couple of plugged ducts last May and, I think because Tova nursed a lot harder and rougher during that time, I ended up with a milk blister on my nipple. It was a little white blister that was quite painful but not unbearable. I just kept telling myself it would go away, but after a few days it became red (it had been white) and a few days after that I was hospitalized with an insane case of mastitis that left me delirious, dehydrated and bedridden for two weeks. The speculation was that the blister was a breeding ground for that infection, although it is just speculation. I don't want to scare you -- just want to make sure you give it proper attention and go to a doc if it doesn't heal.

_I also feel pressure to have a clean house all the time, because I'm home all day, so that should be part of the job. I don't know what gives_

Eastkygal: I totally can relate to this. I've relaxed my standards quite a bit since Griffin was born nine years ago, and probably further since Tova came along, but I still feel like housework takes up way too much of my time. I can't stand it when things are really disorganized or yucky. It's just my way, I guess, but I have to try to relax more, or I'm going to drive myself nuts. I go back to work next month three days a week and I just can't imagine how I'm going to keep the household running as well. I told DH the other night that we are going to have to hire a laundress







since it seems like I just get the washing in hand when all of a sudden there are two more mountains. Let's both try not to be so hard on ourselves -- we can give ourselves little pep talks!


----------



## skana (Jun 29, 2005)

Just read Kate's post and I second her motion on the salt water soaks, too.


----------



## Aeriane (Apr 4, 2005)

my 2 cents, eastkygal, Nathanael and I are obviously glued to the hip so whenever I go upstairs to tuck in the older kids or if I actually do go out he frets until I come back. OK he actually screams quite a bit and he's normally the happiest kid on the planet. Since my last bad episode of this I had the girl I have babysit come over and spend the weekend a couple of times so that Nathanael can bond with her and learn that she's ok. Initially he was fretful at the sight of her because he knew she mean't we'd be going out. But soon he grew to leaning towards her when I was walking near her and being his usually lovey dovey self. I think building a base of trust is important. Nathanael could very well fall asleep and I could go out and come back and he not be any the wiser but I'd hate for him to have that shock of someone else getting him if he should wake up.

Just mho! Kitty


----------



## hopefulfaith (Mar 28, 2005)

Still lurking with limited time to post, but I want to say hi today!

We're doing well, mostly. Sarah is 8 weeks old and quite lovely - she is such a nice little person. She smiles at me when she wakes up and grins when she falls asleep. She laughs at her brother and says "oooh!" to me now when she's happy. And what a sleeper! She's only up 2-3 times in 8-10 hours. I stand amazed; my record with Adam still stands at 14...with 9 diapers. What a difference between the two of them -- I would hesitantly classify Adam as "high needs" but Sarah is so mellow...I wonder sometimes if I'm not doing enough for her!









Adam is hanging in there. I am trying my best to meet his needs while caring for Sarah, and for the most part, we are a good team during the day. He helps me empty the dishwasher, etc., and we've been getting outside most days lately, so that helps!

Oh - baby crying - off to go - love to all. Pictures soon!


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

_DH and I have never been away from DD aside from a 1 hr. dinner we had together during Thanksgiving for 17 months now. She has never stayed with a sitter. Should I try going out?_

My opinion is that you owe it to your relationship to go out. We go out about once a month, but only after the baby is asleep (7:30 or so). Either my sister or my 24 yo nephew babysit (free of charge) and I used to do an exchange with a mom down the street before she moved away. Arranging all this is one more thing for me to do, but it's so worth it.

Right now, dh and I are planning on a weekend away in May (without the kids), so we are working toward that slowly but surely.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Jun 3, 2005)

RE: going out...we are largely the same-haven't been away from DD very much, but have been quickly learning that we need to get out. When DD started sleeping more reliably, my mom watched her a couple of times when she was visiting, and DH and I got out together-just grocery shopping (I never knew grocery shopping could be so fun!) and then out for a date-which was so, so nice. We really needed time without E, and out of the house-we started to remember how great we were as a couple, and not as parents. We've been getting along so much better, and have vowed to get a sitter once a month (a friend's sister, in teacher's college, lives 5 min away-so perfect!) so that we can have some time for us, and be free(ish) from responsibilities of home and parenting. You may be suprised and find that DC is fine-I agonized over leaving DD at the gym daycare (she'd only been away from me for maybe an hour, and even then was with DH's mom or mine) and she was fine-in fact, she loves it! And I feel like a new person with some "me" time. So go for it-worst case scenario, you get a call to come back! GL!

RE: milk blisters. Lots of air, EBM if you can, and lanolin or olive oil or almond oil-not petroleum based products. Bacteria thrives on damp, warm areas-so keep air ciculating and keep the area clean. Hope it clears up soon!


----------



## wsgrl84 (Jan 12, 2006)

Thanks for the tips on the blister, the lanolin and a few showers helped a lot! Actually skana described my blisters perfectly, it was white and swollen before and now it's definitely not as painful and turning red. It's half way on its healing process!







Thanks again mamas!









*
Re: Going out.* I agree with ktmama on this subject. Have to take care of the marriage and relationship with DH too along with the toddlers! And of course our own sanity.







: Me and DH go out probably 1-2 times a month and MIL watches DS. For this I am grateful. She loves to help take care of him...so much that it almost annoys me...just sometimes. But I try not worry about her comments about how to raise my son or what i should change and try to enjoy the time off with my DH. We usually eat a nice quiet dinner by ourselves or maybe watch a movie if there is a good one out. Which is all just HEAVEN...especially the nice quiet dinner part.









Christopher has been a demanding boy lately, because of his teething and a little separation anxiety. I can't seem to put him down without him screaming! And he won't let me leave the bed last night after he went down to sleep. I swear he has this six sense...the sense of when mommy leaves. I got out of bed at 5am this morning because I needed to pee, and he started crying so hard! He never did that before!







:Tonight he's a little better. I put him down at 7:30 and it's 9:20 now without a waking! Bless....

well off to enjoy some "me time". Goodnight all!


----------



## eastkygal (Feb 19, 2006)

After my realization that I was giving DD a bad rap and with God's help I'm a little more patient lately. I never felt the need to leave DD and go out or anything... But, maybe I do. I'm just wondering why I was so impatient with her. It's almost like a bad habit... I'm really having to stay on top of those feelings.


----------



## K's Mom! (Jul 22, 2004)

Hello ladies!
So, it's SUPER COLD ( -42 F this morning) here today. . stuck indoors.







&







: I need to get to the grocery store sometime. It's supposed to stay this cold for a few more days. Anyone want to trade. You could come stay at my house and I at yours!







Yeah, right I'm







: enough living here, I doubt any of you want to come here with it being so cold.

A benefit of being home is that I've been on MDC for many hours now (both kids sleeping) and my bathroom is clean, 2 loads of laundry washed. . . AND put away (that's huge for me







), The dishes are done and the kitchen floor is mopped. . Yeah, I guess I've been bored the last couple of days.

Have you all started doing arts and crafts with your toddlers yet? And if so, what kind of things are you doing?


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

OK, here's my confession. I hate doing arts and crafts, especially with children.







: My dd1 has made some cute stuff in school, though....


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

Hi everybody!

We have been doing some watercolor paints, markers and crayons (a piece of tape on the paper to hold it in place), and stickers. Most of this inadvertantly started as I do it with ds1. Jack (16 months) loves stickers. Give him a sheet and he will sit for along time and take them off, usually applying them to the kitchen floor









I've been reading and catching up here and there. So glad this thread is still going.

Things have been a rough go over here at times. We are really trying to work on the marriage end of things. I realized recently that as of month 8 of pregnancy, I was sleeping out of our bed. I still sleep with the kids every night. Slowly, things have just slipped out of sync with us and I want us back. I am a big fan of maintaining dates with your husband. We have had very few and a little over 4 years into parenting together, I think we would have really benefitted from some more time together having fun with each other.

Jack just spiked a huge fever (high 103) for the better part of yesterday. No other symptom other than the lethargy that comes from such a fever. Lo and behold, a giant new tooth in his mouth today and not a sign of any illness. Anybody know why kids can have fevers when teething?


----------



## Mama Coltrane (Sep 30, 2004)

Are we all in teething hell? emmett is teething like a madman. he is very effected by it- cranky, changes in poops, sometimes a bit feverish, etc. I am glad I still nurse because it quiets him for awhile and helps him get to sleep through the pain.
i am not sure why some kids get sick when teething, but it defintiely happens. The only thing I can think of is that the body thinks of it as inflammation and reacts with a fever to take care of that. I mean, I guess there is inflammation when the big teeth are pushing through the gum. It is pretty painful stuff for most kids.

DH and I had a date last night for 3 hours. we had dinner and it was sooo nice. We chatted. It is so different to go out without kids- so incredibly different.









Hope you are all having a great January
- Kerri


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Jun 3, 2005)

We have been doing lots of drawing and painting, but nothing too crafty yet. I have an easel set up and we alternate between chalk and crayon. E loves to paint (finger and brush), but it's pretty messy, so we only crack it out occasionally. For xmas, we made some ornaments-she had a blast cutting out the shapes, then painting them with glitter and paint. We start a "music and masterpieces" class next week, I'll post any cool ideas!

Here are some recent photos of us:
http://ca.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/fri...?.dir=/9616re2


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktmama* 
OK, here's my confession. I hate doing arts and crafts, especially with children.







: My dd1 has made some cute stuff in school, though....

Yeah, me too. And I was a nanny for ten years!







:

Still, I'd like to do some things with Henry just because I think he'd enjoy it. But he's still putting things in his mouth and I'm worried he'd draw/paint on the walls and furniture, so the most he does so far is draw with his Magnadoodle. He absolutely LOVES that, though. Next summer we'll have a big concrete driveway, so I'm looking forward to him going to town with some chalk.









Fridgeart, E is adorable! She looks like she has so much personality.


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

Someone said they had trouble see A's new pics (#s 74 and 75). Yahoo just changed their format - let's see if this link works:

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/katewins...60762324244793

Home inspection is tomorrow, closing on the 26th!


----------



## EStreetMama (Sep 5, 2003)

Wow, Kate! Here's hoping for a nice clean inspection! Let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## hopefulfaith (Mar 28, 2005)

Speaking of art, Adam ate an entire orange crayon last week.
The whole thing. It was one of the Crayola "soft" crayons that goes on thick and waxy - so it was ALL over his face. Hey, a mama's gotta cook dinner, right? So I give him a crayon and a piece of paper and tell him to go at it. I turn around after a few minutes - he's in his high chair - and he's just grinning...with bright orange teeth.

So we'll keep on trying the art thing...slowly....









Good luck on the inspection, and congratulations on a closing date, Kate - that is great!


----------



## wsgrl84 (Jan 12, 2006)

Just to inform you guys...

I'm having another BOY!!!!







I wanted a girl....














Oh well at least I have all the baby cloth!









Due date is around April 15th!!







:







:


----------



## skana (Jun 29, 2005)

Nonny: Congrats on your boy baby! He is sure to be a blessing and wonderful company for Christopher!

Kate and Fridgeart: Your little girls are so beautiful (and you Moms ain't bad, either!) -- they look like fun, lively little people. Annabelle's hair is a lot like Tova's, except Tova's is dark. You cut her bangs, huh? I cut T's when she was about six months and not since, although it's becoming a nuisance. She won't keep clips in to hold it out of her face, but I am having some luck with the soft elastics. Brother calls her broccoli head because of the top-of-head ponytail -- mean boy! Guess she'd better get used to abuse from her older brother ...

We also are in teething hell. One of Tova's canines came in yesterday and the one on the other side is not far behind (that'll be 13 teeth in all). It's been bothering her for weeks, I think, because she started chewing everything again. Especially her little fingers. And her poops have been brutal -- this morning she had an all-down-the-leg one, and it's been a long time since that happened. Yuck. No fever that's I've noticed, though. Griffin breezed through teething (as far as I can remember), so this is a challenge ... I feel so sorry for my little bean.

I'm also not very crafty, although I like colouring. Tova doesn't have much interest, but I've been vowing to try to encourage her. I think I'll get a book out of the library for some ideas. She's really not that coordinated yet -- can't imagine her using scissors, although I'm sure she could scribble with crayons.

Been feeling a bit sad the past week since news broke about the woman murdered in her home in New Orleans last Thursday morning. They had lived here in Halifax for about five years and, while I didn't know them, I knew of them because of the charitable works they did. The went back to NO after Hurricane Katrina so the husband (a doctor) could keep helping the low-income residents and they could try to help in the rebuilding. Someone broke into their place at 6 a.m., shot her dead in the living room, and chased him (holding their two year old son) into the bathroom, where they shot him three times. He survived and so did the little boy, but it is a tragic story. Sorry to be a downer, but it definitely has made me hug my little ones a bit tighter (and hopefully have more patience) these past few days.









Thanks for listening ...


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

Wow Nonny! I kind of imagined two kids as a boy and a girl, but we have two boys also. It is wonderful! I couldn't imagine it being any different than it is. Having all the clothes already has been a bonus.







Hope you are feeling well.

Hopefulfaith - how is it going over there? this is late in responding, but I found when I let go of some housekeeping things were easier. Dh never understood why there would be dishes or a mess, but well, I'll skip over all that. Now that Jack is getting older and Harry is so helpful, I'm beginning to get a grip on getting the beds made every day and staying (mostly) on top of things.

Anybody else have a dh that might not get how much work goes into keeping things smooth, that when something is getting backed up, really notices that thing that is not done rather than all that is? I've decided he doesn't know how good I really am at keeping this house going and since he always jumps on the dishes or picking up if they are not done, I'm trying to not feel guilty for him doing it. Ok, huge run on sentence, but now that I am only working part time I feel like I'm supposed to do all the house stuff and I've always done most of the kid stuff. Learning to be easier on meself these days.

Oh yeah, it's my birthday....My mom came over and told me to go take a nap. It was great!


----------



## hopefulfaith (Mar 28, 2005)

we are doing so well! Adam is finally beginning to get used to Sarah, I believe, and has stopped a lot of the negative behaviors I was seeing a few weeks ago -- hitting her, hitting me, trying to run her over with his push chicken, etc..... He is happier than he was a few weeks ago, but still has a short fuse for things he is trying to accomplish but can't (trying to climb on a table) or for things he cannot have but wants (paring knives) or for things he wants to do but is not allowed (throwing his toothbrush in the toilet).......I know you all sympathize!







I know it will keep getting better as he can communicate a little more. I can understand what he is saying:
muh = mixer
mih = milk
mmmm = vacuum
mah = monitor
puh = printer
wah = washer
duh = dryer
...etc. He loves to name objects around the house when we're doing housework, etc., but only I can understand the running commentary!







I have a friend who has an apraxic son, and she's been talking to me about the "late talking boy" thing lately - Adam fits that to a T: attention span, music, memory, and analytical skills all above average but not so much going on in the conversation department that is recognizable to anybody but me...







Oh, well. It will come.

Sarah is awesome. She was laughing her head off tonight when we were playing "Super Baby!" - raising her up over our heads and waving her arms around - and adores watching Adam do anything, really - he largely ignores her now, and I hope she becomes more interesting to him one of these days since she desperately loves watching him play/talk! She is getting so big!

And me? I'm good, for the most part (irritation with dh not withstanding) -- I have had one of those weeks where I just love love love being a mom. I cuddled with both my kids yesterday in a two hour nap - Sarah wasn't sleeping, but just smiling at her brother...and so I wasn't sleeping but just smiling at them both...and so Adam snoozed away oblivious to us both. Life is so good!

I wish I could post more lately - I read it all, and I want to comment on everyone's posts - but I am settling right now for being able to say hi once in a while - but know that I am lurking and reading and sending happy vibes to you all! I am so glad about good news (Kate - your house! Nonny - yay for your boy!) and sending hugs for less than good news (Kitty - Simon's job, etc.)....but I think about you all often and still love being a part of this group - albeit a slightly less active mama with you these days. I love knowing that you all are out there being wonderful parents to your kids and good friends to all of us on this board.

Love to all! Good night.


----------



## hopefulfaith (Mar 28, 2005)

And







: farmlife!

A nap is the best present of all!


----------



## mtnsunshinemama (Sep 21, 2004)

Hello mamas,
Seems like I only ever have time to lurk lately, but August is down early and I worked all morning so I think I deserve some downtime and thought I'd peek in!
I love seeing the sweet baby girls, fridgeart and kate and jeremy (could only see 1 pic?), they are beautiful and I find myself hoping I'll get a girl if/when we have another. I can understand a little dissappointment, Nonny, but it took me a while to get over August being a boy, and now I'm pleased as punch, just can't imagine any different! We'll probably end up having two boys as well! We finally made our decision to start trying for another, after much vacillating, wish us luck!







:

Don't think we have any new pics since our camera broke over the holidays, but our new one arrived today, so I have to get busy taking some footage of A walking and talking up a storm for the grandparents, and aunts and uncles-also of his awesome new day care co-op!!

I am so excited about it, August started this week 2 days a week 9-2 and it seems just perfect. There are just 2 other kids, a boy and a girl, both 2 years old and a wonderful nanny/teacher with 10 years experience in Montessori. They are 2 other University families and the space is a studio at one of their houses, wonderfully set-up for the kids. It is great to feel really comfortable and happy about A's care and now having a few more hours to work and exercise! Yay! August loves it and the other 2 kids are so sweet, to each other and to him! I was so envious hearing about Laurel's place and then we found this the next day, and we're thrilled!

We have done some fingerpainting and coloring with A but not a lot, he does like it though.

And yes we are in teething/clingyville! I think he's working on canine's and molars at the same time, OY! he'll go days off and on with them seeming to bother him. Still happy using some clove oil on erupting gums, he likes it.

Oh! Almost forgot to tell you! We have started on Jay Gordon's night weaning program this week. I can't remember if I got it from one of you or elsewhere on MDC so here it is, http://www.drjaygordon.com/development/ap/sleep.asp !
It's going quite well except for one tough hour! We dragged out the first 3 day increment (of just a bit of nursing(mamuk/mamilk -says August!) then patting/cuddling to sleep between 11-6) to 5 days since we didn't want to unduly traumatize August starting daycare and nightweaning at the same time. He has actually started pulling off himself to go to sleep, which is unheard of! And so exciting that Dh may be able to put him down or we could leave him with GP's overnight sometime!

AnywaY, I'm rambling...

"I wish I could post more lately - I read it all, and I want to comment on everyone's posts - but I am settling right now for being able to say hi once in a while - but know that I am lurking and reading and sending happy vibes to you all! I am so glad about good news (Kate - your house! Nonny - yay for your boy!) and sending hugs for less than good news (Kitty - Simon's job, etc.)....but I think about you all often and still love being a part of this group - albeit a slightly less active mama with you these days. I love knowing that you all are out there being wonderful parents to your kids and good friends to all of us on this board." Me tooo!

Happy birthday farmlife, glad you got a little break!!!

I have to sing my DH's praises a little. He is such a true CO-parent and that's part of what I love about him. We don't have any hard and fast roles about housework and he is just as likely to be cooking, doing laundry or dishes as I am, and just as likely to change a diaper, read stories, bathe or play with August as I am. I'm super lucky! True, our standards of cleanliness have definitely relaxed since DS came around, and sometimes we both go crazy with all that needs to be done, but it is never the other's fault as we both know the other does their best!!! I promise not to take him for granted and send hugs to the mamas whose Dh's don't know how good they have it!!!

Now for some snuggle time with my swetheart! Night mamas! All Blessings and sweetest dreams!!

(Which reminds me, anyone else babes talk in their sleep, and who has to wear underwear to bed to protect themselves from roaming tunneling toes?Ouch!







)


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Jun 3, 2005)

Congrats Nonny-that's so soon! How exciting!
Happy bday (belated) farmlife-a nap sounds divine!








hopefulfaith, it sounds like you're getting into a groove, and that is so reassuring to read!









I got a call this week from my mom, asking if I wanted to go to Mexico with her and my SIL (who's awesome) and SIL's sisters...how could I say no? So we leave Feb 4th and we're going to the Mayan Riviera. It's a cheesy resort- all inclusive (so not my style), but it will be great to be in the sun. E will love it! Unfortunately, it is a "girls only" trip, so DH is staying home. It kind of works out bc he has a big paper due that week, so he'll have lots of uninterrupted time to work on it (and hang out with his friends, and play video games without me bugging him about the garbage...). I wish he could come though!

I think when we get back, I will begin the weaning process. E is only nursing 2x a day, but she is very, very attached to those feedings, so it will likely be a loooong process. I will be sad when she's no longer nursing, but I feel like it's time for so many reasons...mostly selfish, but I think 18 mos is pretty good!

Jeremy and Tracy, your daycares sound awesome. I think I've made a decision to return to teaching in September, and one of the things that makes this decision so much easier is that I think I've found the perfect place, just 5 minutes from home and from work. It's a little Montessori preschool, and only marginally more expensive than standard daycare. I am still freaking about how to balance it all, but I know it can be done. I just will have to say "no" to some of the demands of HS teaching-like not doing 5 or 6 extra curriculars! I am hoping to go back pregnant and teach one semester, which is long enough to reset my "time off" clock. My school board allows 4 years off (1 year paid at 55% by gov, topped up for 17 weeks to about 70% if you take maternity leave). They have to hold a job for me at my school. DH is taking paternity leave for #2, but I want to guarantee that my spot will be held. Get this-DH works for the gov, and gets 10 mos off, paid at 95%-waaay better than well, everywhere. It'll be great having that time off together as a family!
Anyway, E is napping so I'm going to take advantage of this and go do some reading...have a great weekend!


----------



## skana (Jun 29, 2005)

_I got a call this week from my mom, asking if I wanted to go to Mexico with her and my SIL (who's awesome) and SIL's sisters...how could I say no? So we leave Feb 4th and we're going to the Mayan Riviera. It's a cheesy resort- all inclusive (so not my style), but it will be great to be in the sun. E will love it!
Fridgeart: You will have an excellent time -- I am so jealous. We went to the Mayan Riviera when I was three months pregnant with Tova Bean. We went with friends and their three kids and everyone had so much fun. We also did the all-inclusive thing, which is kind of good when there are kids involved (there's always a meal available, no matter what your schedule), but we did lots of sightseeing, too. The ruins were incredible, although be prepared for someone trying to sell you something every few steps. We loved the ocean, and the pool, and Griffin and the other kids had a blast. We hope to go away again as a group, perhaps next winter. Have a fabulous time!_


----------



## K's Mom! (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wsgrl84* 
Just to inform you guys...

I'm having another BOY!!!!







I wanted a girl....














Oh well at least I have all the baby cloth!









Due date is around April 15th!!







:







:

Congrats on another baby boy! I kind of know how you feel, I wanted to have a boy, but the U/S showed a girl and I was disappointed. But, I got used to the idea and became excited to have a girl. Then when "She" was born, it was a boy! Then, ironically I was sad to have had a boy, because I had been anticipating a girl!







:







So, you never know, unless you or the tech actually saw the parts, then well, I guess you're having a boy.









You're DUE In April??? Really?? That seems so soon. Were you farther along than you thought?


----------



## K's Mom! (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fridgeart* 
I think when we get back, I will begin the weaning process. E is only nursing 2x a day, but she is very, very attached to those feedings, so it will likely be a loooong process. I will be sad when she's no longer nursing, but I feel like it's time for so many reasons...mostly selfish, but I think 18 mos is pretty good!


This is exactly where we are too.

Have fun on your trip! Sounds so great!


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

Miss Annabelle slept through the night last night!


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktmama* 
Miss Annabelle slept through the night last night!


































































Wow. I can't even imagine what that must be like! Way to go, Miss A!


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

We started night weaning two weeks ago. Last week, we moved her from our room into the hallway outside our door (can you believe we are THAT hard-pressed for space?). That seemed to do the trick. The two nights prior, she woke only at 4:00. Last night she slept from 7:30 - 6:15. Let's hope it continues!


----------



## wsgrl84 (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktmama* 
We started night weaning two weeks ago. Last week, we moved her from our room into the hallway outside our door (can you believe we are THAT hard-pressed for space?). That seemed to do the trick. The two nights prior, she woke only at 4:00. Last night she slept from 7:30 - 6:15. Let's hope it continues!

Wowww...definitely deserves a hallelujah and a pat on the back!

Like I mentioned before..for the past month...Christopher had his molars pop out...then got 2 mouth sores...now it's a running nose...

meaning I don't know when he is ever going to sleep through the night.














:

so yea...


----------



## wsgrl84 (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K's Mom!* 
Congrats on another baby boy! I kind of know how you feel, I wanted to have a boy, but the U/S showed a girl and I was disappointed. But, I got used to the idea and became excited to have a girl. Then when "She" was born, it was a boy! Then, ironically I was sad to have had a boy, because I had been anticipating a girl!







:







So, you never know, unless you or the tech actually saw the parts, then well, I guess you're having a boy.









You're DUE In April??? Really?? That seems so soon. Were you farther along than you thought?


You know...I told my doc the same thing..."I'm due In April??? Really?? That seems kinda early..." He then said well blood tests are very very broad and vague...only ultrasounds tell the truth. That would explain why I feel very huge...









So I went to get the ultrasound to find out cause little old me is very impatient. I am 27 weeks now. And yes I did see the proof of a boy. I called my DH cause he was at work and told him..."I saw a wee wee..."


----------



## K's Mom! (Jul 22, 2004)

Wow! 27 weeks already! That time has gone by sooo fast. Do you know when you told us, I missed some time I guess, because it feels like you just told us like a month ago. Anywho.... Yay! You're in the good part of pregnancy, You know the phase (for me anyway) that you actually look Preg, not just like you've gained 15 lbs. for no reason. Baby moving around lots now? I always loved that phase; so much to enjoy.

Almost, just almost makes me want to be preggo again. (but that isn't happening any time soon.) I am sooo busy with 2 right now that I will pull my hair out if I have one more "mooooooommmmmm" from another kiddo YKWIM?







: Kitty, I do not know how you do it!

My cold weather is gone!!!!!














:







Kiddos playing outside today! It was 16 degrees! (Um, that saying might be a northern states kind of thing, it's like woohoo it's a heat wave kind of thing LOL!) My apologies to those of you in the NW USA because I think you are now having the cold snap we had last week. (so funny, the weather man just said that on the news)








Yay AB! Kate- that is exciting news! Enjoy...Hopefully you don't do like I do and stay up much too late and then you are still tired in the morning!









Have a nice weekend ladies!


----------



## riverundine (Oct 26, 2005)

dd will not stop throwing her food on the floor. i know it's a sign of her being "done", but what if i think she needs to eat more?...like i know that we're heading out and won't be somewhere for her to get nice warm healthy food when she might decide she's hungry next, so she really needs to eat something...but she hollers "no" and tosses it continuously on the floor. i've definitely spoken with her about this countless times - about how we don't throw food on the floor. she doesn't seem to be concerned and it's driving me batty







: .


----------



## wsgrl84 (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverundine* 
dd will not stop throwing her food on the floor. i know it's a sign of her being "done", but what if i think she needs to eat more?...like i know that we're heading out and won't be somewhere for her to get nice warm healthy food when she might decide she's hungry next, so she really needs to eat something...but she hollers "no" and tosses it continuously on the floor. i've definitely spoken with her about this countless times - about how we don't throw food on the floor. she doesn't seem to be concerned and it's driving me batty







: .

I know what you mean.... DS does almost the same thing. He would spit it back up onto his shirt and on the ground when he's "all done" and don't want anymore. I keep telling him to stop but he still does it. It drives me batty too. Hang in there, our kids will learn from their parents that we don't do these things.

We all have a stuffy nose right now and DS learned from DH that tissues are used for wiping the nose and we need to sneeze into the tissue too. This morning, DS woke up and I faintly heard him in my sleep that he sneezed 2 times. I woke up and saw him grab a tissue from the box on the desk and wiped his long snot from his nose.







He looked like a young adult already.









Did I mention that he knows how to tippytoe and open doors now??!! When he wants to go downstairs, he used to say "down?" but now he just opens the door. Craziness...


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverundine* 
dd will not stop throwing her food on the floor. i know it's a sign of her being "done", but what if i think she needs to eat more?...like i know that we're heading out and won't be somewhere for her to get nice warm healthy food when she might decide she's hungry next, so she really needs to eat something...but she hollers "no" and tosses it continuously on the floor. i've definitely spoken with her about this countless times - about how we don't throw food on the floor. she doesn't seem to be concerned and it's driving me batty







: .

Oh man, I so know what you're talking about. E goes through phases of doing this. I find she does it when I'm trying to do something else (Making dinner, on the phone...) for her, any attention is good, even if it's negative, so I try to react neutrally. I ask her if she's done, and if she agrees, I take her down. I run through the "_we don't throw food..."_ spiel too.







I pack something nutritious but packable, and we go. That way, if she is still hungry, she can have something (I find that she usually really is done though, but it makes me feel less guilty about whisking her away from her highchair, possibly hungry). Sometimes I watch her in the window reflection, and there is a definite decisiveness to it-she looks at me, waits til I look her way, and then does it. Since I started the "no reaction"/immediately down thing, it's happening *a lot* less. HTH!

Kate-congrats!! It makes such a difference when they sleep through. I felt like a new woman!


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

_I ask her if she's done, and if she agrees, I take her down. I run through the "we don't throw food..." spiel too. I pack something nutritious but packable, and we go. That way, if she is still hungry, she can have something (I find that she usually really is done though, but it makes me feel less guilty about whisking her away from her highchair, possibly hungry)._

This is what we do too. Having done some pretty extensive work with eating disorders, it's really important that children (especially girls) learn to trust their own "full" body signals rather than listen to others tell them they're not full. Bfing my girls has been great training in this for me. Who knows how many ounces a bf baby truly gets at a nursing session?

Thanks for the sleeping congrats, everyone! In other news, we got through inspection on our house. It looks like we'll be moving mid-February!


----------



## K's Mom! (Jul 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktmama* 
This is what we do too. Having done some pretty extensive work with eating disorders, it's really important that children (especially girls) learn to trust their own "full" body signals rather than listen to others tell them they're not full. Bfing my girls has been great training in this for me. Who knows how many ounces a bf baby truly gets at a nursing session?

Thanks for the sleeping congrats, everyone! In other news, we got through inspection on our house. It looks like we'll be moving mid-February!


I completely agree with letting a child decide when they are full. I tend to believe that 1. A child will not let themself starve and 2. Sometimes there are unpleasant consequences to not eating. Could you pack a nutritious lunch instead?

Yay for moving Kate!! No more baby sleeping in the hallway!







More space will be nice for all of you.


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

We take snacks with us in case DD gets hungry on the road.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverundine* 
dd will not stop throwing her food on the floor. i know it's a sign of her being "done", but what if i think she needs to eat more?...like i know that we're heading out and won't be somewhere for her to get nice warm healthy food when she might decide she's hungry next, so she really needs to eat something...but she hollers "no" and tosses it continuously on the floor. i've definitely spoken with her about this countless times - about how we don't throw food on the floor. she doesn't seem to be concerned and it's driving me batty







: .


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

I've missed so much good news!

Congrats on the boy, Nonny!

Katie -- Congrats on the house and more sleep.

Kitty-- Yay for the job!

Fridgeart -- That is great news about all the time off. Are you in the US? I wish we all got such great leave!

Emily -- I'm happy Adam is adjusting. O does not like me to hold my niece so I am explaining to her how much I love her (O) and that I always have room for O in my lap.

I've been sick a lot since early November. The good news is that the yuckiness seems to be behind me. I went on a whole foods diet. My skin rashes cleared up, my head feels clear, and I feel SO energectic and young.

This is truly wonderful. I do NOT feel tired. It's such a weird feeling not to feel tired and not to have itchy, painful skin.

O has been learning the alphabet. She knows about half of it now. We had not really tried teaching her. We'd just read this alphabet book and one day she said A-G with my mom. My mouth was hanging open in shock. I just sort of let O lead the way on what she wants to learn.

She wants to walk everywhere. She'll say walk? walk? walk? or snack? snack? snack? It seems she always wants a snack and always wants to walk!









I want to get back to doing pilates. I got off track with all of the sickness. DH said I could take time away for yoga on Sundays, pilates on Sat and I am excited. I also feel lucky to have a hubby who co-parents with me.

Love to you all!


----------



## hopefulfaith (Mar 28, 2005)

O never ceases to amaze me, Deb! The alphabet - how cool.







I still smile when I think of her saying "helicopter"!

I have *two* kids sleeping now at the *same time* -- wow!! So here is just a quick little note before I go and get caught up on the laundry...et al...

Kate, that is freaking awesome about the sleep! YAHOO!! A little dancing produce would be in order here!














That's great!

Adam is down to 1-2 very minor nightwakings, and Sarah is only up 2-3 times a night to nurse/dipe and it is amazing. Child #1 is the Worst Sleeper and now Child #2 is the Best Sleeper. Her personality sort of follows suit; she is so mellow and calm and happy...Adam is Not, shall we say.







He is so frustrated, not having any words, really, to express himself. The only two-syllable words he has are "mama", "daddy", and "uh oh". The rest are only parts of words ("wah" for washer, "mih" for milk or mixer, "mah" for monitor...) that name things around the house -- no feelings/expressive words like sleepy/hungry/help. I am going to find a play group this week to try to expose him to more kids, even if I have to drive 100 miles for it. I have also begun having him try to learn to use a straw/blow wand bubbles in the bath to try to develop his facial muscles. It's just hard, because he's begun whining a LOT....

Dd waking - bye!


----------



## riverundine (Oct 26, 2005)

thanks for the imput, mamas. i appreciate the thoughts.
what is frustrating for me is, for example, when she tells me that she's hungry, she lets me know that she wants eggs, i cook them and she won't even start to eat them...just starts throwing them and calling the dogs name to come over and eat the floor food. i want her to eat warm, cooked food as it is way better for her digestive system. cold, light, dry, packable food doesn't agree so well with her tendency towards constipation. her movements are so much better if she's eating warm, cooked, fresh food. i know she won't go hungry. i just want to make sure she's getting the best food for her. it's a phase and we're working through it. it's just driving me batty







: . healthy whole food ideas for food on the run that's easily digestible would be greatly appreciated...we go with raisins, bananas (still constipating for her, though), pears, but need more mobile food suggestions...thanks mamas


----------



## hopefulfaith (Mar 28, 2005)

Back again - twice in one day! wow!









Jeremy, I read your earlier post about Laurel throwing food on the floor and when I read it, I commiserated since I had had the same issue with Adam. I would give him food, he would take a bite or two...and then throw the rest on the floor. Usually piece by piece if I wasn't watching closely. Laughing the whole time, and saying "No." with each piece of food he cast, since that's what he associates with throwing food on the floor....







: Didn't matter what it was, didn't matter if it was on/off a plate, etc.

Here's what I did - it worked for Adam, I don't know whether it will work for Laurel, since she's maybe not eating it before she throws it? - but anyway, the second he started throwing a piece of food on the floor, I took away his plate and said "Oh, you're done? No more bites? Okay, thanks, Adam! You're all done!" and I got him down from his chair. He would be sort of bemused for a second, but then happy and running off to play.

Mind you, reading this, it sounds sarcastic as [email protected], but I wasn't - I was actually quite polite when I did it - I emphasized the word "done" and did this repeatedly for several days. Then, -during- the meal, when he was still eating, I would ask him "Are you done?", and eventually he would answer "No" if he wasn't, and "Done!" if he was through eating. If he said he was finished, then I immediately removed his plate, cleaned him up, and down he went.

And now, he is quite competent with eating, & usually takes it upon himself to tell me when he's "Done!" or wants "Mo!"







...... and he's not throwing food anymore ..... I think that for him, it was a control thing - and now that he seems to feel like he has control over when his meal begins and ends, he's okay. Anyway, that's our experience, FWIW. Good luck -- I know how frustrating it is!

Going now - done nak'ing & Sarah is asleep!

Love to all!









P.S. - My mom is an early elementary teacher, and she was all "Turkeys are done, people are finished!" when she heard me reinforcing Adam being "done" with his meal. I was laughing at her...she expects a child who only speaks the predominant consanent/vowel in a single word to say the word 'finished', complete with its F, SH, and -ED sounds? Hahahahahahahahahahaha!







I'll get right on that. For now, we're "DONE!" around here!







I take what I can get.


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

Jeremy, can she eat oranges or grapes? I will also take fresh peas and corn out with us. I don't feed A "snack" food either - no crackers or anything like that, but she needs food ALL THE TIME, so I usually take fruit or veggies with. She'll also eat seaweed and sometimes I take left over organic chicken/spinach/feta sausages with us too. HTH.

A is teething like mad. Upper incisors and bottom molars coming in and she is pretty bothered by it. Awake twice last night and kinda edgy during the day. Funny that she has four teeth coming in and her big sister had five teeth taken out today!

Deb, O is so amazingly verbal. The only really clear word A says is FISH. She also says "I did it!" (I di i), "Je t'aime" (a te), "I'm OK" (I oa) and other expressions. She will basically "say" anything you ask her to say, but she can't really say anything. Does that make sense?

Gosh, I love this age soooo much. My baby is so fun. We are having a blast!


----------



## nancy926 (Mar 10, 2003)

Hi all...just dropping in for a minute!!

The throwing food thing....honestly, I just don't say anything. Eventually they stop doing it whether you make an issue of it or not.

Deb - that's amazing about O and the alphabet! Zoe still only speaks 3 words (daddy, doggy, mama) but she is a signing fool. she knows at least 30 and if we were better parents she'd know a lot more...but we're kinda lazy and forget to look up signs.

I was a bit worried about her speech until my pediatric nurse friend reminded me that she walked at 10 months....I have heard from others that kids either walk early or talk, but not both. Not sure if that's true but if it is, I have 2 early walkers who were also late talkers so I guess they fit the bill!

She's still a big joker with a sly sense of humor....which is just kind of strange in a 17-month-old! But very cool.


----------



## Mama Coltrane (Sep 30, 2004)

I also kind of ignore the throwing of food. It only lasted like a week and he is over it already.
My Dh and i were talking about how we said " No" so much more often with DS1 and we never say it with Emmett. It isn't like he is perfect, I just redirect him more. With DS1 i think I felt like it was my mission to help him understand everything right at that moment, even if it wasn;t age appropriate at that time. Parenting for the second time has been so cool. I feel so laid back about things. Anyone else feeling this? In a way, i am enjoying it all a bit more and savoring it all. Granted , Enmmett is more my budda baby. DS1 was a bit more high needs.

They have started playing together too, which is so cool. they have also started fighting a bit







I guess that is inevitable. they get along really well though and I have witnessed some extremely tender moments between the two of them when they didn't think I was looking. So sweet

- Kerri


----------



## chiro_kristin (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi everybody! I've been silent in lurkdom lately but Cj is giving me a few minutes. Whenever I sit down at the computer he wants in my lap to punch buttons, so I have to wait until he's busy with something else.

Fridgeart, have a great time in the MR! I got married there.

Nonny, congrats on the boy! I too yearn to have a girl next time, so I can understand how you feel, but apparently God/the universe thinks you are a good mama to boys.

Kate, awesome about A sleeping through the night. So is it just me and New Mama with frequent wakers now? I never thought I would consider nightweaning, but I might when CJ eats more solid food. He finally adopted eggs and broccoli into his diet.

Poor CJ always has a rough time with his teeth. We're working on some molars now.

Hugs and love to everyone else I couldn't comment on. Hey has anyone heard from Jamie (heldt) in a while?


----------



## tikva18 (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm definitely way more laid back with these babies than with my other ones. In fact every time that I'm with them, in the back of my head i'm thinking 'what would my grandma do?' and then that's what I'm doing. I want to lavish gentleness on these babies -

We only have a few words - both babies have very few. Tehila just started babbling - she's hung up on the velar sounds /g/ right now.

They totally throw everything off of their highchairs - unless they are starving. I'm still feeding jarred food as well as solids that they feed themselves.

I'm a non-sleeping mama - because Gedalya nurses through the night off and on and Tehila, when teething, doesn't sleep either.

Right now Gedalya is running a 103 temp and has been throwing up off and on all day. he's incredibly fussy and I'm wiped.
I've had a headache since last night.

Okay, i deserted them on my bed and must go back so dh can be free.


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiro_kristin* 
So is it just me and New Mama with frequent wakers now?

Such a sad, elite club to be a member of.









In other news, we got an offer on our house tonight! Finally. We've had four separate parties go through TWICE with no offers. Everyone LOVES the house, thinks it's the best thing they've seen in all the time they've been looking, are going to make an offer, blah blah blah...then we never hear anything.

So now we got an offer at FULL asking price with no home sale contingency, and with a flexible closing date. The one negative is that they want our stove and fridge, which we were going to take with us (less than three years old). But I guess we're okay with getting new ones for the new house.

I am SO HAPPY to be done racing around picking up and then packing us up to be out of the house for an hour or two. Now I just have to worry about packing and moving!

Henry still doesn't say a lot of recognizable words, but in the past week or so he's really taken off with trying to repeat things, or saying the first letter of words. He's also picked up a few more signs, which I just love. I get the feeling it won't be long now before he's really talking.


----------



## hopefulfaith (Mar 28, 2005)

So good about the offer, NM! New appliances? Cool. Hang in there - let us know how it's going...when you have the time...!!! Sending happy moving vibes.

((hugs)) Rivka. Sick kid = no fun. I hope G is better soon!

Kristen, it's nice to "see" you! It's funny, I was thinking about Jamie the other day and wondering how she's doing.

Kerri, I am enjoying my kids' beginning interactions...I like hearing about yours! Adam blew Sarah a kiss today, at dh's suggestion. It was so cool.

And speaking of which, is there really any better day in a mama's whole life when her baby first blows a kiss at her, unprompted? I don't think so.









Love to all. Good night!


----------



## skana (Jun 29, 2005)

Just a quick post while I have a spare moment:

About snacks for the road: Like Kate, we also take lots of fruits and veggies -- everything from bananas, apples and strawberries to pears and watermelon. I usually cut them up the night before, so they're easy to grab on our way out the door. Frozen peas and blueberries are also a big hit, and travel well. Tova does eat crackers, which is probably the easy way out, and she also likes cashews, breadsticks and rice cakes. HTH.

DD has 12 teeth now with another one very soon and two more behind that. All canines, I think -- are those the ones beside the four front teeth? Anyway, she's had a rough time with these ones, so I'll be glad when it's over.

Not much movement on words for Tova. She still says very little but seems to understand a lot. Her favourite thing right now is giving "puppy kisses" -- you guessed it, licks. It is so cute.

I'm with the Mamas who are enjoying these new babes much more than earlier kids. DS was incredibly spirited and I'm sorry to report that we didn't have a lot of fun the first two years. Partly due to my first-time-parent anxiety, I'm sure. I am loving every minute of being with Tova. And since this is our last kick at the parenting can, so to speak, even the challenging times seem to have a ring of sentimentality. I am grateful every day that she came into our lives.

All the best ...


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Jun 3, 2005)

Yay-an offer for New Mama! What a relief.









Does anyone else's DC have a hard time with kidney beans, green beans, or corn? After reintroducing these suspect foods after an elimination diet, they are confirmed problems for E...which is too bad, because she likes them all! She gets really gassy and has CRAZY poos. It's wierd because she's fine with chickpeas, white beans, edamame, peas, etc. I'm hoping it's just an immature digestive thing?!

We have some funny new words and phrases here: swings are officially "whees!" (like the sound you make while on a swing), and she's coming up with some word combinations like "I done" "more milk/boob/etc.." "bye bye baby/cat/dog etc..." She is definitely DH's (DH is ridiculously intelligent) daughter, and recognizes the letters E, A, and O. Seriously.







: I don't know if I'll be able to keep up in a year's time.

E is also into singing, just in the last couple of weeks. It's mostly along the tuneless humming variety, but occasionally a few bars of the alphabet song or row row row your boat can be discerned. It's cute whatever it is.

Can we join the sh!tty sleepers club? In the last few weeks, E has decided a 10 minute nap will do, and that waking up at 5.30 is perfectly acceptable, along with being super crabby all day because she hasn't slept enough. She is napping right now, and will hopefully give me a little bit more, so I can do exciting things like clean my kitchen floor and fold laundry (neither of which get done while she's around), and go to the bathroom alone. Oh-and check out mdc. It doesn't bode well for our vacation: I am sharing a room with my mom, who's had 4 kids, is nearing 70, and needs to get up about 34 times a night to pee. "Whee!"

Anyway, off to some mundane housework...have a great day!


----------



## riverundine (Oct 26, 2005)

thanks for the ideas, mamas








don't know if i mentioned it yet, or not, but laurel said her first sentence the other day - "do you want to go outside, jakedawg?" - though sounding more like "sigh, daydoe?" she's got about 30 signs, too, which was our primary form of communication, but since my moms visit a week ago she is now trying to say everything. her own name is pretty cute - "lowlow". her favorite word is cheese - of course the most constipating







. a new snack for us has been soaked raisins and goji berries. rehydrating them makes them juicier, easier to eat, and easier to digest...yummy too!
we went sledding for the first time yesterday. sooo much fun! laurel loved "going big"! although i certainly want her to be her own person, however that unfolds, i'm secretly hoping she's got her mamas spirit of adventure. dh skates and snowboards like nobody's business, but i've got the serious "class 5" tendencies







.
see yinz guys later, n'at...we're off to the kidzone to play and paint!


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

Jeremy, my niece's name is Laurel and the whole family calls her LoLo.


----------



## tikva18 (Dec 21, 2005)

I'm copying my post from last night from another thread;
Well today was a really bad day - like starting last night - at 2 am I was giving Gedalya a lukewarm bath to bring his fever which the thermometer said was 107 - the first time we tried the thermometer it wouldn't register a reading it only said: HI. Which i thought was cute until I realized that the thermometer wasn't having a conversation with me. At 4 or 5ish in the morning he sat up and threw up all over me and all over the towel which i had thoughtfully spread underneath us before going to bed. Yes! i saved my sheets - yesterday I had to do laundry at 6 am. So as soon as the dr.s office opened we were there and stayed and stayed and stayed there. At 1:30 we went home so I could grab lunch (having not eaten breakfast or fed Tehila) and we went to the hospital. We just came home now. Gedalya ran a 105 fever all day with intermittent throwing up - and he has an ear infection. There went my dairy consumption; I'm sure tha it's connected to the ear.

Anyway, he's okay, but not really - if you know what I mean. And now i'm home nd i can't get warm - and i'm thinking that either I'm just majorly stresed from the day or I'm going to get mastitis because I'm absolutely dying on my right side. I'm shaking I'm so cold.

Okay, off to food and babies and hopefully something warm.

Today's udate: I definitely have amstitis, Gedalya threw up once in the night, his temp is down a bit today. Tehila, his twin, nowhas a fever of 103. We're doing a lot of sleeping. Dh just came home so I could nap and eat. Off to do that!


----------



## Mama Coltrane (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh Rivke, I feel for you. i hope you and the babes aren';t sick for too long. mastitis is soooo hard to deal with when you have babies to take care of. i wish we all lived closer and could help you out.
Has this Winter been a b%%tch or what in the sickness department? We have had our fair share and we are usually healthy stock. there is a lot of strep and pneumonia going around too. ugggh
- Kerri


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Jun 3, 2005)

Rivka, how awful!!! I'm glad your husband can be there so you can have a break and rest. I hope everyone is healthier soon!


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

(((((((((Rivka and babies)))))))))))


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

(((HUGS))) Rivka. Hope you and the babies are better really, really soon!


----------



## chiro_kristin (Dec 31, 2004)

Hugs Rivka! I wish I was close to you so I could come give you a break!


----------



## K's Mom! (Jul 22, 2004)

Hugs Rivka! I hope that you all heal rapidly. In the meantime, get some rest and hopefully your dcs will too.








: to my DD today. She is 4!!





















: Dancing produce seem to properly celebrate this day! (thanks for that saying Emily! LoL!)

I am sooooo pumped because I just finished a quilt I made for her for today. I quilted together squares from her old baby and toddler clothing. Favorites of both hers and mine. I am sooo happy to have been able to save her old clothes without storing boxes of clothes in the garage. I should mention that this is my first quilt, so that adds to my excitement.














:

Jeremy- Wow! Laurel is saying sentences now? That's crazy. Cheyne is starting to put words together. He started saying "want eat" this week. But he is learning new words and retaining them like mad. LowLow is SO cute!







:

To all those in the







sleep club: I do hope that you and your DC start getting more rest sooner than later. It is so hard to not get enough sleep. *Hugs*

Heldt? Where are you???? How are your boys?

New Mama- Yay on the house offer! New appliances are fun. Good luck on the packing without too many hassles.

Nice to "see you" Kristin! Glad to hear that CJ and yourself are well.

Sorry if I missed anyone.

Well, Goodnight ladies. . I have to get rested so that I can do some partying today.


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fridgeart* 
Yay-an offer for New Mama! What a relief.









Does anyone else's DC have a hard time with kidney beans, green beans, or corn? !

YES! O ate a bunch of kidney beans. She loved them and gobbled them up. Guess what her diaper was full of? Undigested kidney beans. Gross. No more kidney beans for her!


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

WOW! Now I know what to do with the old toddler clothes that I can't hear to throw out. I am going to quilt them someday. !!!! Yay.

DH and I went out to a movie tonight. So exciting! My parents graciously came over to watch the nugget. The Nug cried at first, and my mom thinks it's because she thought she would not be fed if we left.







That is my daughter...concerned about food first!









Anyway, we saw The Queen with Helen Mirren, and she did a great job in the role. wow. Afterwards, we got a bite to eat, poked around in a bookstore, got some hot tea and sat in a cafe and read a bit and then went home. We were out about 4.5 hours, and I felt so refreshed when I came home. It was a lot of fun to get out and see a movie. DH is a movie head, and he really likes to see them in the theatre when possible.

When we got home, the Nugget was asleep. We'd gotten a little torte to share with my parents. So we all chatted, they ate the torte, and we had tea and coffee. What a nice night!

Last night, we didn't get the Nugget to bed until 9 pm. That is late for her. Really late. In the old days, I used to worry about her sleep and if she was getting enough. Well, today she slept from 9 am - 11 am and then took another 1 hour snooze at 4 pm. That is a totally messed up schedule for her, but she got the sleep she needed and she'll get back to her regular schedule soon.

I just had this a-ha moment that I didn't need to worry so much about her sleep. Ah, first-time-parentitis. If I had any advice to give new parents, it would be not to worry about stuff like sleep.

Katie and others have inspired me not to rely so much on 'snack' foods. I've been giving her veggie booty, organic teething biscuits and the occasional cracker. She went through a hugh banana phase and that seems to be ending.

One favorite snack of hers is millet or quinoa cooked and then mixed with cinnamon and a bit of coconut oil or butter. I like to make sure she gets some healthy fat in her diet. Butter is not the best, and I don't give her other dairy, but she likes the flavor and is eating the healthy millet or quinoa.

O also likes 'soup' which is cheerios with almond milk. She has decided that is 'soup'.


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

Hope your daughter had a great birthday, K's Mom!

We didn't have to give up our appliances -- we actually had two offers (well, three, but one was wayyyyyyy below asking price) come in at the same time. They both voluntarily re-wrote their offers when they heard there was another offer out there, and the first couple dropped all requests and went $1000 over asking price. We also got a week post-occupancy for free (so we can move out slowly) and can close on our requested closing date, so it all works out really, really well. Yay!

My mom had been FREAKING OUT about us selling -- worried that we wouldn't get a buyer and we'd have two mortgages at once and we'd "lose everything" -- to the point that I think she thought we should just stay put until the market gets better. But I _cannot_ stay in this part of town one more summer, especially now that Henry's a toddler. So my mom can breathe easy now, lol!

I don't think I ever mentioned this here, though I did blog about it, but I got my period a few weeks ago. This is not just something to mention to my fellow DDC'ers as a point of interest -- it's HUGE, because I don't ovulate/menstruate on my own. This is why we did IVF to have Henry: I just never got my period.

I truly think it's the high-vitamin cod liver oil I've been taking religiously since last summer. There was a study that showed that anovulatory women who took vitamin D supplements and raised their previously low levels by and large regulated their cycles, got periods and some even got pregnant (they were trying to). It just re-enforces my feeling that you can't rely on doctors for your healthcare. I mean, I went to an ob/gyn and a reproductive endocrinologist for infertility, and neither of them mentioned this study, or the possibility of it being diet-related. How much money, time, and effort we could have saved! Of course, we have Henry, and he was worth more than double all that, but still.


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

NM, I did read that post on your blog (in addition to "pull my finger"







) and it reinforced for me that, indeed, we cannot (and must not) rely on doctors for any sort of *healthcare* for us OR for our kids. Docs are great at _medicine_ and I definitely want one if I, for example, break my arm.

We are still doing well here with sleep. Most nights A wakes just once at 5:00 or so to nurse and then sleeps for a couple more hours. Just three more weeks until A gets her OWN ROOM in the new house. Mamas, I am so excited to be in a house again. I have visions of my toddler running around the backyard in nothing buy her wellie-boots all spring and summer. Yeah for a backyard!

In the meantime, I am pretty overwhelmed with packing, cleaning, moving, organizing services at the new house, painting there, and doing some home repairs to get ready for renters here. Thank goodness my sis has finally moved here from PA (having just sold her house there) and can help with some childcare. Please send us easy renting vibes for our condo!

Peace and love, mamas!


----------



## riverundine (Oct 26, 2005)

so excited for those of you who get to move into your own houses!!! what a refreshing and wonderful feeling!

one day we'll live in the, or a, house we own. we bought a house in crestone, co, but can't afford to move to the middle of nowhere. so we rent it out and rent here in tahoe, where the cost of living truly is dizzying







: . but it's sooo beautiful...and dh just got promoted from executive chef to food and beverage director...and my practice is getting off the ground...so maybe...someday...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *henhao* 
One favorite snack of hers is millet or quinoa cooked and then mixed with cinnamon and a bit of coconut oil or butter. I like to make sure she gets some healthy fat in her diet. Butter is not the best, and I don't give her other dairy, but she likes the flavor and is eating the healthy millet or quinoa.

i think i'll try the quinoa. that sounds yummy.
you could try turning your butter into ghee. we're BIG ghee proponents/eaters over here. it removes all the milkfat solids. ghee is super nourishing to growing children, as well as anyone needing to increase their ojas (vital lifeforce and immunity - the subtle essence of all the body tissues). it strengthens the brain and the nervous system, improves memory, lubricates connective tissue, makes the body more flexible, improves absorption and assimilation, increases the power of the digestive system, and loosens toxins lodged in the body channels, allowing them to move back into the digestive system for elimination. it is considered a holy food in india. and it's super yummy!

sounds like you had a wonderful date night! it's so great being able to spend alone time with our significant others, and so important in the overall health of our relationships and families as a whole. plus, love rules!


----------



## nancy926 (Mar 10, 2003)

Rivka, how are you and your babies? That high fever must have been so scary. I think there is nothing more pitiful than a sick babe....and I admit I have super-anxiety whenever Zoe gets a fever or anything more than a sniffle. I know it's because of her hospitalization last winter (RSV) but that doesn't seem to make it better. I do hope everyone is feeling better!

Fave snacks here during the winter are apple slices, pirate/veggie/fruity booty (yeah I know it's not the best stuff, but oh well), pistachios, dried fruit, fresh blueberries (if they're not $$$$), strawberries (ditto), yogurt smoothies (frozen strawbs, vanilla yogurt, a banana, a bit o'juice and some water), and cereal. My kids love Cheerios or Oatios, and Kashi Cinnamon shredded wheat. Oh, and Honey Bunches of Oats.







Hot oatmeal is a popular breakfast in the winter too...we put some cinnamon and brown sugar on it, or some homemade raspberry jam.

Z was big into veggies a few weeks ago (zucchini, carrot, red bell pepper) but she's backed off now. She does love corn, which does not digest, and dried apricots, which don't either. Yeaccchhhh. I am so wishing we EC'ed her as a baby! DD1 was potty-trained for poops by 6 months of age, so we never had to deal with toddler-poop diapers.

DD1 just got back from her 4-year well visit, and the dr also checked out Z's ears, since she's been sniffly. She does have a minor ear infection in one ear. We are not going to do abx this time 'round since I'm almost positive this is viral...I might squirt some breast milk in there later. Any other good ideas? This is her second bout this winter with ear infections....the last ones were really bad and she did get abx for them. She is still nursing up a storm so I guess I should be thankful things aren't worse.









henhao, your date night sounds great. We were all set to do that when Dh's mom visited last month - unfortunately both kids were sick so there was no way I was going out and leaving sick kids! I'm sure they would have been fine for a couple of hours but I just couldn't bring myself to do it.


----------



## tikva18 (Dec 21, 2005)

Nancy - thanks for asking.
Gedalya is doing much better, no more fever, but a cough and super whiny. He does not want anything to do w/ solids, but he will eat jarred food if pushed.
Tehila is still sick - she has a fever and a disgusting runny nose that keeps bleeding - and her cough is awful. Dh thinks it sounds like pneumonia. I think it just sounds like a bad cough. She's also fussy and just wants to nurse 24/7. She is more likely than Gedalya to eat jarred food, but neither wants 'real food'.
I came down with what they have







: , and would like to go to bed and be pampered - not that that is going to happen. My head is all stuffed up.

Gedalya's about to take over the keyboard... so , I'll be back later


----------



## skana (Jun 29, 2005)

Rivka: Thinking of you and hoping the babes get better soon. Tova has a runny nose right now, and that is bad enough -- but it is nowhere near what you have been going through. Especially with two babies and now being sick yourself. Yikes. Wish you could get some relief. Please keep us posted.


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

Rivka, hope your babes get better soon. Thank goodness for mama's milk! And I hope you get some healing rest.

Nancy, I think I've posted some about my struggles with repeated ear infections with dd1. Turned out to be a dairy sensitivity that she's pretty much outgrown. Dairy causes a build up of mucous which can settle in the ears. Can you try a dairy free for Z and see if that works?

Hugs to all, I'm in packing/moving/cleaning HELL!


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

eremy -- Yes, love rules! Hee.

I am a bit down today, everyone.

DH picked O up at the sitter's house. She possibly had been feeling bad all day. When DH got her home, she had a 101 fever. She was crying when I got home. After some Tylenol and nursing, she was back to her happy self. I feel bad that O was feeling bad. And why didn't the sitter call me?!

The second thing that has me down is that O was crying a bit when Dh picked her up. The sitter **switched on the tv and said 'look at Whoever the Dog and the kids sliding down his tail**.

We have talked to the sitter about not letting O watch tv. The sitter appeared to understand and be okay with this. Then, she turns on the tv when my baby is upset in order to distract her instead of comfort her?

No wonder the sitter never seems tired!

And then DH said he saw O sprawled out on a chair watching tv when he came in to pick her up!!!!

OMG.

I am finding another place -- with NO tv -- as soon as I can.

The last thing I am sad about is that our street is going to heck. The street used to be mostly families. Well, now people are buying the houses and renting them out to MULTIPLE families. One house here has 9 cars and probably 12 people living in it. I live on a small street so this is no good.

And these people are sneaky about it. The buyers pretend like they are going to move into the house and then they turn around and rent it out. The sleight of hand disgusts me.

We decided that we will move out of here within 12 months. Either we will move out of town for DH's job or we'll move to another neighborhood that does not allow 9 million people to live in one house.

Thank you for letting me vent. I don't know where else do it.


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

Deb, I'm so sorry about your sitter troubles. At the very least, she/he should be honest with you about TV/food, etc, so you know what you're getting. See your kid veg and knowing she's not getting her needs met really stinks. I sure wished I lived closer and I would take care of O and I wouldn't even charge you because she would teach Annabelle how to talk! ((((HUGS)))).

About your street: most cities have laws about the max number of people that can live in a house and the max number of cars for a house. When I lived in Denver, I had a neighbor with EIGHT vehicles (including a bus with a mural of a naked woman on the side) when they were allowed only three (one for each licensed driver and one extra) and we complained to the city and got him cited.

Hey Jeremy, I had no idea you guys own a house in Crestone! Before we bid on our house in Boulder, moving to Crestone was one of the choices with G telecommuting one day a week and living in Boulder four days a week. I have a friend who lives there off the grid and I absolutely love going to see her. I spent the millenium there and went to a wonderful, powerful community ceremony. Love the hot springs, the ashram and the Hooper Pool. Have you been there?


----------



## Mama Coltrane (Sep 30, 2004)

Just found out that my Dh has to be away to Boston for three nights in the beginning of february. Ugggh. Anyone stay alone with 2 or more kids? I am kind of nervous about it and not psyched at all. My DH and I are very much a team. Anyone want to visit lovely NH/VT in winter?









- Kerri


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi, thanks for thinking about me.







Life has been good, and crazy, and happy, and stressful!







Been doing a LOT of mystery shopping, so I don't get much "extra" online time anymore, especially when I'm inputing shops. Doesn't pay the greatest, but right now low pay is much better than no pay, plus I don't have to hassle with daycare...I just don't have luck with that. I'm cutting back now, though, because Johnjon has become a great escape artist...he can get out of those shopping cart straps quick as a wink, and he almost got out of my backpack, so I'm getting more paranoid.

The boys are doing great. Johnjon hadn't had any teeth come in since last spring, and now he's getting all four molars, plus a couple others popping in all at the same time...poor guy. His mouth looks like the aftermath of world war three.

I'm pretty excitted to have a talking toddler. Nathan only had about five words at this age, but Johnjon will say pretty much anything. He really threw me off the other day. He will point to my nose--"nose," and then poke my eye--"eye," and then point to my ear--"ear," and then quick as a wink, he will ram his finger up my nose and say "BOOgEr." Not the best time to experience your son's new word!









I finally read through the thread. I felt bad posting without catching up on everyone. Glad see you all again!







s to sick mamas!

Kerri - hope your husband has a safe trip.

Deb - Sorry about the baby sitter troubles&#8230;.it is sooo hard to find anyone trustworthy to watch kids.

Rivka -







s How are you doing?


----------



## tikva18 (Dec 21, 2005)

Late night check in:
Gedalya is doing okay - but he still will only nurse - like 357x in the past 24 hr - or something like that - he's really not interested in food.
Tehila is eating more but has a runny nose that is just disgusting. AND, she's cutting MORE teeth! She now has at least 11 - that I've personally experienced.
I'm sick.







: I can't remember the last time I felt so bad. My head is stuffed up and my nose is running, my throat is raw, I'm coughing , and as a special bonus - my stomach keeps hurting in waves. So, I've spent the day laying around doing nothing- well except for all of that nursing, diaper changin, baby chasing, etc. homework doing...

But, did I mention what my cute babies can do? (and yes, I'll be calling them babies for a while)

They can push the cushion off of the chair, ever so slightly, wiggle their way up and then voila! climb onto whatever their little hearts desire - like say the dining room table. Now there is incentive to clean off the table!


----------



## K's Mom! (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi all!

Thanks NM for the well wishes on DD's bday. She had fun. This Saturday we are hosting a bowling party in honor of it! Should be fun.

Awhile back, this thread was about house keeping and I wanted to post something my DD said yesterday.

After breakfast, I told my children that "Mom is going to be doing housework and I need you to play together for a little bit". Mondays and Fridays are typically house keeping days. She says to me, "Why momma, is someone coming over today?"







As if I only clean when I have people over! LOL

Cheyne went pee in his little potty today! hooray! We purchased a potty chair today and he used it. . . . after having a BM on the floor.







But still, He used the chair! Now, to teach him not to rinse out his potty chair catch pot in the toilet water.







:


----------



## K's Mom! (Jul 22, 2004)

Kerri~ I would love to come visit you and help you with your kiddos.







:

I've been alone a few times with the kiddos for 3-7 days and we just stayed home a lot. I was glad to have him gone though, (not because _he_ was gone) because I didn't have to drive him to work in the early morning in order to have the car for the day. We just lay low or else hang out with other mamas who will help me with my kiddos. Have fun and make the best of it.


----------



## EStreetMama (Sep 5, 2003)

Oy, mamas. Sick baby, Sick mama, computer problems, kitchen remodel...enough said, huh?

Yay for the house news for Kate and NewMama!! I'm very happy for both of you! We are still working in splitting our lot to sell this summer, hopefully. Make a list of tips for moving with a toddler, please!

Emily...glad to hear that Miss Sarah is such a sweetie!

Deb...my neighborhood has sketchiness from one guy who owns three houses. I can totally lose sleep with a deep desire to give him a piece of my mind, but...I am just powerless over the neighbor situation. Stressful...sorry your street is getting funky.

Kerri...yikes! Call my mom over in New London, NH!!! Wish we happened to be visiting!

Will have to send more of an update later. I just wanted to say hi because I miss y'all! I know I'm missing a bunch of things to respond to...sorry.

I hope all the sick ones are better!

Lots of love,
Adrienne


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktmama* 
I'm in packing/moving/cleaning HELL!

Hope everything goes well! I wish I could come help you pack...I'm weird...I love packing.







:


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

I've been such a lurker lately









We've been busy packing and getting everything ready for our pending move - we close on our new home in Canada march 1! We're finally moving, finally! We are so very excited!

Here is the big Kiernen update:

Kiernen is really getting into language.

"Oh-juh" = orange
"Oah" (while pointing to the office) = office
"Ah" = hot
"Bah" = ball
"Boo" = book
"Ha-puh" = help
"Gan" (while signing 'again') = again
"Mo" (while signing 'more') = more
"Mama?" = Mama, pay attention to me.
"Dada" or "Dadee" = Daddy
"Hummmmm" = home
"uf-uf" = woof woof = dog
"maow" = meow
"kiey" = kitty
"Auh" = on (as in 'turn it on')
"Aa" = off
"Bow" = pear/apple
"Ney ney" = nursies
"Nay, nay!" = neigh, neigh = horse
"Baba" = sing me 'Baa baa Black Sheep'
"Baa" = baa = sheep
"Emm" = 'M' - in Dr. Seuss's ABC, he says, "Emm" when we get to 'Big M, little m, many mumbling mice....'
"I" = I = the letter I, as in 'Ichabod is Itchy'
"Eye" = eye
"wow-wow" = round and round (when requesting his book, "The Wheels on the Bus"
"hoo, hoo!" = "whoo, whoo" = owl
"bow-bo, bow-bo" = 'Brown Bear, Brown Bear' = a favourite book of his
"po-bo, po-bo" = 'Polar Bear, Polar Bear'
"ah-wa-wa" = no, thank you
"ooo-ooo" = monkey noises = monkey
"da" (as he touches the breast opposite the one he is nursing) = I want to nurse the other one
"Aye" = read

He knows the parts of the face, where his belly button is, his feet, hands, penis. He loves to have us "niff his toes", wherein we sniff them, then fall backwards/cough/sneeze/wail/flap dramatically, sending him into fits of laughter and many prompts of, 'again, again!"

He and Daddy love to chase each other through the house, and Daddy hides behind doors or whatever, then Kiernen seeks him, and Daddy jumps out at him, scaring him and sending him into many fits of laughter and prompts of, "again, again!"

He understands the difference between 'again' and 'more' - he uses the latter for food and the former with everything else.

Sleep has been very disrupted lately - which I understand is standard for 18 months (which he is approaching). He seems to be waking once an hour to nurse at night - it's been a crazy time. He is usually down to one nap a day, too, which pushes his bedtime forward.

Not much sleep happening here!


----------



## wsgrl84 (Jan 12, 2006)

hey everyone! how's everyone doing? I haven't been on my computer lately but I thought I pop in today.

I am currently in the "nesting" phase now, I just want to clean everything! And I feel like I haven't done much shopping for baby stuff...well DH reminded me that we have most of the stuff already.







: At night I actually sleep when DS does and I wake up 2-3 hours later to eat something, pee, or wash myself, that's why I haven't read much of the forum.

My days are mainly eating, peeing and sleeping. Don't ya love pregnancy!?







Oh yes, and the bathroom is truly my second home now.

My ob/gyn appointments are every 2 weeks now and yesterday my doc said I gained a lot in the past week. And I sure do feel that way! Every time I look down, I swear my belly gained 2 sizes.

Well off to play with DS, he's been a darling these days and understanding mommy's need to nap. I taught him a new phrase recently..."I Love You"...though it comes out like "I you ah"...but it's all good. DS loves his alphabets, short vowel sounds and long vowel sounds, I wonder when he can sing the alphabet song by himself!


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

Has anyone else noticed that things are becoming more and more of a struggle lately? Every diaper change, every carseat buckle, every dressing sesssion...tears, crying and frustration. I posted over in the GD forum:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=602249


----------



## Mama Coltrane (Sep 30, 2004)

New Mama, I have no idea what you are talking about.







Struggles?
Welcome to the new phase of the struggle. Emmett is doing pretty well, but yes, the diaper changes, the carseats, everything can be such a struggle. This is where patience of a saint comes in handy.
My DS1 was more stubborn than DS2, so I am counting my blessings ( for now)
It is such a cool age coming up- so much new discovery and growth, but it can be so very hard for Momma. Hang in there everyone
- Kerri


----------



## hopefulfaith (Mar 28, 2005)

Only a few minutes here - and so know that I am sending happy moving/renting vibes, new/better babysitter vibes, wellness vibes to two delightful babies and their mama, and love to all I'm missing here.

We're in the hospital. Adam has been sick for a week, and a few nights ago it got pretty bad, after 5 nights of fever, etc. - I took him to an urgent care since the weather was too bad to drive over to the ped's - dx: viral. He got worse the other night so I decided we were driving to the ped's regardless yesterday. The ped took one look in his mouth and told us we had to go to the hospital - Adam has a retropharyngeal abscess.







He was admitted yesterday, started IV fluids/steroids/abx, and had an ENT consult. He's improving, and the ENT is hopeful we will not go to surgery. He may have a CT scan tomorrow if his swelling isn't significantly better to determine size/extent of the abscess, and if it shows a humungous, non-improving abscess --> surgery. If better --> tx medically. I'm optimistic Adam will improve - he's finally eating a small amount and drinking a little here and there. It's quite painful. There was *almost* a controversy about me rooming in....yeah, like I was going to leave...since I had Sarah and she wasn't going anywhere. Um, I'm staying with my sick baby and I'm not dumping my 2 month old nursling anywhere. The nurses were sympathetic, but apparently the whole fam-damily rooming in isn't quite done. I was polite and friendly and simply requested that we start going up the chain, beginning with the patient advocate... I got permission, let's just say. Mama Bear wasn't going anywhere, so that got solved.









Adam is sleeping now, dh is trying to, and Sarah wants to nurse...and so off I go...

Love to all!


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

Oh, Emily! Thanks so much for the update. Hugs to all of you and healing vibes to your poor little cub. Way to go mama bear! I'm sure having you by his side will help A improve greatly.


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

Jamie, it's so good to hear from you again!

_Hope everything goes well! I wish I could come help you pack...I'm weird...I love packing._

Wish I was packing to move to MN to be closer to my sisters and my mom, but I'll settle for Boulder.


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

s Emily! Healthy-healing prayers and vibes sent your way! Hug those kids for me!


----------



## skana (Jun 29, 2005)

Oh, Emily, how awful for you guys. Good for you for standing up to "the system." Adam is lucky to have a mom like you (Sarah, too). Hope your little guy improves quickly -- please keep us posted.


----------



## skana (Jun 29, 2005)

I posted this in the bf forums today but haven't gotten any response, so I thought I'd run it by you guys:

Hey Mamas. I can't believe I've let this go on so long, but blame it on busy life with two kids, tunnel vision or temporary insanity -- take your pick. DD is 17 months as of yesterday and happy and healthy in pretty much every way. She's on the smallish side (22 lbs), but DS was that way, too, and is now one of the tallest/biggest in his Grade 4 class. She has a good amount of baby pudge, eats and sleeps well, and is developing normally, although on the slow end of walking/talking (DS also was late to talk). Anyhow, she was EBF until she started solids at about 7 1/2 months and we are still nursing, usually about 4-5 times in a 24-hour stretch. A few weeks after she started solids, her bowel movements changed as I expected them to -- they became darker and more formed. Well that only lasted a couple of months and then they went back to soupy/mushy, yellowish, greenish, beige stools. I blamed it on teething, wondered if it was dairy (she started having a bit of whole milk on cereal at 12 months) or something else she was eating, talked to the doc about it, etc. We even tested her stool in case there was a medical problem, but it came back fine. Doc said it was probably just her constitution and not to worry about it, since she's otherwise healthy and happy. But it has been going on for a long time now and it is just dawning on me that perhaps it is a foremilk/hindmilk imbalance. I can't believe it never occurred to me before. I feel like an idiot. I guess I just figured that wouldn't happen so late in the game. But she does have about three loose poops each day, often soon after nursing. Also note, I was very sick for a month right around this time, and am now nursing from just one side since other side went kaput following mastitis (I pumped for three months but never got her back on that side). Sorry for such a long post, but I'd love to hear your thoughts, similar experiences, and recommendations. I hope and expect to BF until Tova is at least two, so if I can rectify this I would like to. TIA ...


----------



## Mama Coltrane (Sep 30, 2004)

Oh Emily- I hope you are doing OK. I hope Adam is improving. I am so proud of you for standing up for rooming in. I would never just leave my baby in the hospital. they would have to get used to me being around too! Keep us posted.

Emmett also has pretty loose stool. I thought it was a virus, but now I am not sure. He nurses alot and still doesn't eat too many solids. he tries, but isn't too into it yet. DS1 started full force with solids at 2 yo, so i am kind of expecting somehting similar with Emmett. I am wondering about allergies, etc too . I haven't felt the need to go too much further with it medically yet. Stool seems to change so much in that first couple of years. DS1 has healthy once- twice a day BMs that are pretty consistently healthy looking except when he is sick. I am hoping Emmett's all works itself out too. TMI??!!

- Kerri


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

Oh, Emily, I so hope Adam is doing better soon. How scary! And good for you for standing your ground. They would have to call the police and have me cuffed and dragged away to get me to leave Henry in a hospital room by himself!

Sorry, Skana, I don't have any insight for you. Hope you figure it out!


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Emily, healing and love to Adam and you. Go Mama Bear! Roar on!


----------



## EStreetMama (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh my goodness! Poor Adam!! Poor Emily, too. That's very scary! I have had that (did not need surgery which hopefully Adam won't either) and it was very painful and frightening because you start to feel that you can't breathe.























I'm proud of you for giving them heck! Isn't amazing that they could even conceive of asking a mama to leave?!?! You have a long drive to the hospital too, right?

Take good care of yourself, Emily. If it was primarily a viral infection that started it, you don't need to get sick too.

We have been levelled by the the plain ole flu here. Owen has had 104 temps for 4 days. It's so hard to see the baby sick at home, so it must be just so scary to have Adam in the hospital. It's a good thing that they can get a handle on that infection though, so glad you took him in, poor guy! Send us an update when you can but will hold good thoughts in the meantime!

Skana...I'm useless in this department but wanted to send







and hope that the MDC mamas have some good ideas for you.

Nonny...when are you due again? Time has flown by, huh?

Take care, mamas!!!

--Adrienne


----------



## Mama Coltrane (Sep 30, 2004)

Tell me again how you can have a period and then not for awhile and then get another one? I got AF for first time pp last month. I was due last week and no period. I am too nervous to get a pregnancy test. Maybe my body is just being wacky right now?? It would be almost a miracle if i were pregnant because we only had sex like 2 times last month. i know, i know, it only takes once, right!!








Well, I could get used to the idea of a third baby, but wow, I am just trying to wrap my head around this one.
I'll let oyu know....eventually I will get myself and the babes to the store and pick up a pregnancy test.
I honestly thinnk my cycle is just off though.

Any insight on the wacky cycle thing?


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

Your cycle could just be off. It took a few months for things to get predictable for me. A pregnancy test has a way of creating ease of mind, though.









Adrienne - hope you all get better soon.







s


----------



## wsgrl84 (Jan 12, 2006)

My second is due early April!! I can't believe how fast time flies! I'm really anxious, excited and nervous and scaried of having 2 boys though!









What would you say is the biggest change between having one and multiple kids, mamas?

I need to get my mind prepared...


----------



## wsgrl84 (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Coltrane* 
Tell me again how you can have a period and then not for awhile and then get another one? I got AF for first time pp last month. I was due last week and no period. I am too nervous to get a pregnancy test. Maybe my body is just being wacky right now?? It would be almost a miracle if i were pregnant because we only had sex like 2 times last month. i know, i know, it only takes once, right!!








Well, I could get used to the idea of a third baby, but wow, I am just trying to wrap my head around this one.
I'll let oyu know....eventually I will get myself and the babes to the store and pick up a pregnancy test.
I honestly thinnk my cycle is just off though.

Any insight on the wacky cycle thing?

I agree to get a preg test to be absolutely sure. My cycle was wacky too and here I am in my last trimester.














: I'm not saying u are pregnant or anything, I just wish I had checked just a little sooner.


----------



## wsgrl84 (Jan 12, 2006)

Emily, I hope Adam feels better soon! I know how worried you must be to see your kids have any discomfort. Usually when we are feeling the worst is when the sickness will get better real soon, so hang in there!!

sending more healing vibes!


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wsgrl84* 
What would you say is the biggest change between having one and multiple kids, mamas?

I need to get my mind prepared...

The hardest thing for us was preparing and dealing with the older one when they realize that this "cute" little baby is infringing on their "mommy" time. See if you can arrange ahead of time to have someone to help with the baby, so that you can still have some focused time with the older one.

I'm still having problems mediating the two boys...I grew up as an only child (I had siblings that I did not live with), and I'm just not experienced at dealing with the two child issues like sharing, etc...

But then there are those time you want to treasure forever.....Yesterday, I heard my youngest coughing in big brothers room, so I peeked in to make sure he was ok (he is getting over a cold). There was big brother patting him on the back, and then he gave him a big hug and a kiss!





















It is all worth it for those special little moments!







:


----------



## skana (Jun 29, 2005)

_Tell me again how you can have a period and then not for awhile and then get another one? I got AF for first time pp last month. I was due last week and no period. I am too nervous to get a pregnancy test. Maybe my body is just being wacky right now?? It would be almost a miracle if i were pregnant because we only had sex like 2 times last month. i know, i know, it only takes once, right!!_

I had my first AF at 13 mos pp, and then it didn't appear again for six weeks. Since then it's been pretty much regular. I suppose everyone is different -- the pregnancy test couldn't hurt.

The second part of your post has given me the courage to ask: Anyone else still having intimacy issues? I still find I am hardly ever in the mood ...


----------



## chiro_kristin (Dec 31, 2004)

AF: It was 6 weeks between my first and second. I've only had the two, so I'll have to let you know after that. I did take a pregnancy test just to be sure, and of course the next day I got AF!







I've only taken three pregnancy tests in my life. The first time, it was neg and I got AF the next day. The second time, pregnant. Now the third time, neg and AF the next day.







:

Emily, way to go mama. I can't believe they would even hint that you leave your boy. He's still a baby himself, for the most part. So sorry he is sick!

Skana, it's hard to say about the BF issue. Having a poo right after BFing is normal. Do the loose stools seem to be bothering him (diaper rash, etc)? Assuming you've looked at diet modification (esp dairy) for yourself. Is every poo like this? Any relation to teething?


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

AF: For me, I only bleed when I cross the border into Canada. I'm not kidding - I even blogged about it recently:

Quote:

Okay, this next part is an odd little mystery I've noted, but might also fall under the category of TMI to some. It's about woman stuff, so for those of you who might be squicked out by that sort of thing, read no further. I'm putting it below the fold. Every time - and I DO mean EVERY time - we cross the border, I bleed. I am not even kidding. I got my period back after 13 months when we went to Langley the first time. The second time we visited about a month later, I bled again. Okay - maybe timing, because it _was_ about a month later. The third time, I bled again, though if I squinted at the calendar just right and gave or took about a week, I could still _kind of_ pretend it was just uncanny timing. *This* time, though&#8230;*this* time it became indisputable. This time it is the _middle_ of the month and nowhere near where I would have been bleeding had I bled with any regularity since I supposedly restarted bleeding. This time the pattern became quite obvious: I bleed every time I cross the border. Can anyone explain this to me? Anyone? It is just the strangest thing to me. Not like _bad_, just like&#8230;'huh?'


----------



## hopefulfaith (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks for all of the support and healing vibes, everyone. I think they worked - Adam is so improving. I have been crazy fluid-pusher lady, and Adam is so much perkier and happier. The only thing he'll eat is yogurt, which is fine with me....IV antibiotics really do a number on your gut, so I am also crazy yogurt-pusher lady.









Both of the ped and the ENT were quite impressed by the state of his throat today, so I believe discharge is in our future. The IV came out today, and I am hopeful we'll go home tomorrow.... Adam is intermittently happy and sad, and when he's happy, he's the happiest kid around - he was pushing a xylophone around the unit today, calling it his "vacuum" ("Mama! Mmmm!", which is the word for vacuum). Then, he was melting into much sadness and needed another nap and some ibuprofen. All things considered, we are doing well.

Adam is all about mama right now (and he's sleeping, so I get to use the unit computer now!!), and I am just feeling so inadequate mothering Sarah this last week (who is also sleeping now). I nurse her, and then have to pass her off to dh to hold/hug while Adam must have me or he sobs uncontrollably and Will *Not* Go to Daddy. I miss her, and I hope she isn't feeling rejected. Silly of me? I don't know. But I feel bad for the less attention she's had these days from me.

I am going to go and nap myself now - I just wanted to pop in and update - both the kids and dh are all napping...and since I will be sleeping in a single hospital bed with my 17 mo. old and my 2 mo. old tonight...it won't really be _sleeping_, as I'm sure you all understand!!









Love to all.


----------



## riverundine (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktmama* 
Hey Jeremy, I had no idea you guys own a house in Crestone! Before we bid on our house in Boulder, moving to Crestone was one of the choices with G telecommuting one day a week and living in Boulder four days a week. I have a friend who lives there off the grid and I absolutely love going to see her. I spent the millenium there and went to a wonderful, powerful community ceremony. Love the hot springs, the ashram and the Hooper Pool. Have you been there?

wow! the crestone/boulder drive twice a week does not sound fun at all. but the community is amazing! i went there on a family vacation (driving loop thru CO w/ a brief stop there on a recommendation) when i was 17 and my whole family wanted to move there. i tried to get dh down to check it out every time we drove thru the state, but it's so out of the way when your just passing thru on 70. finally we had some great friends here in tahoe that kept talking about this land they bought and how cool the town was. turns out their land is in the baca - out in the grants. they like the wide-openness of the valley, no building codes more or less, and the fact that you can be totally off the grid in the grants. it got us out there to visit and dh was super into it there. we returned for visits a few more times and decided we'd love to live there. we bought a great house in the chalets on a greenbelt on spanish creek. then we never made it out there to move in. i also LOVE the springs. i love the spiritual community and basically the overall energy of the place. dh still talks about maybe becoming f&b director of monarch ski resort and commuting. i'd love to have an ayurveda/pancha karma retreat center there. the dreams still float around, but who knows what the future will hold.


----------



## riverundine (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skana* 
_It would be almost a miracle if i were pregnant because we only had sex like 2 times last month. i know, i know, it only takes once, right!!_

The second part of your post has given me the courage to ask: Anyone else still having intimacy issues? I still find I am hardly ever in the mood ...

what does the mood feel like? i can't remember. i feel so bad for dh, cuz i love him so much, but...
we actually talked about this some last night. i told him that maybe more romance might help. not sure if it will, but it certainly won't hurt.
do you think it's that we're still bfing?
do you think it could be because i still haven't gotten my moon cycle back?
and what about the fact that i really think i'd be just fine dtd about once a month?
there are some ayurvedic herbs i'm going to try once laurel's off the boob. i'll let you know how they work once we get to that point.


----------



## riverundine (Oct 26, 2005)

emily - lots of love and support to you, you crazy pusher lady









chasmyn - that's just bizarre. i certainly can't speak for you, but if it were happening to me i would tend to think that it's like my body is using that as a way to flush emotional toxins from my system, built up from my feelings about this country's state of affairs. emotions are related to hormones, hormones are related to moon cycles, moon cycles could be a release of emotional toxins, right? and going to canada is like starting fresh - a renewal. why not release some old stagnant emotions? or, of course, it could have nothing to do with anything like that at all







.

adrienne - hope the flu scoots out of your house super quick. feeling like crap stinks.


----------



## EStreetMama (Sep 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Coltrane* 
Any insight on the wacky cycle thing?

Mine has been wacky for sure...but it was a bit wacky before







: Let us know, mama!!!























Intimacy...we're still not back to normal. We work on a split-shift life here so we're rarely in the same mode at the same time. And...this sucks but I feel like my uterus is falling out which absolutely kills any mood that I might think about.







: This sucks and we do need to take it up a notch for marital happiness, I believe. Not tonight, though!!!









Emily...I thought of something else that might help Adam once you get him home. This will be hard with a toddler, but last week when I thought I was dying of a sore throat and afraid I was going to get an abscess again, I googled and found an idea that I tried and I believe it worked. The healers among us can comment if they've heard of this before: a shredded carrot poultice on the neck. I just took some shredded carrot in cheese cloth and put it around my throat, and then covered it with another cloth that I wet and then froze for a minute. Supposedly the carrot pulls toxins out and the coldness helps with the inflammation. I know...it sounds wacky but I was desperate and I really think it helped!!! I don't know if Owen would have stood for it...but it felt like heaven for me. I hope Adam is still improving and ready to get home soon! I'm sure it's so hard to split mama in two for the babies!!! I feel for you! I'm sure it will be great to get the whole family back home.

Chasmyn...I liked Jeremy's explanation! That's pretty wild...will check out your blog. I keep getting my period at midnight, and that's also when my labor started. I was wondering if there is some connection or pure coincidence. Hmmm...internal uterine clock with GPS???


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EStreetMama* 
Chasmyn...I liked Jeremy's explanation! That's pretty wild...will check out your blog. I keep getting my period at midnight, and that's also when my labor started. I was wondering if there is some connection or pure coincidence. Hmmm...internal uterine clock with GPS???























Wow, periods in Canada only. Sick babies. Sore throats. I hope those of you who are ill get better soon!

Emily, I have not read your post yet -- just other people's responses -- and I hope you can get out of the hosp soon and that your little one recovers soon!

I keep getting my period on the weekend since being pg. Another odd event is that I get really super hot about 12 hours before my pd now. That never happened before being pg. The firs time, I thought it was the heat at work. The second time, I still didn't get it. The third time, I thought 'this is cool!' because I knew my moon time is coming in about 12 hours!

Another interesting factoid is that I bleed more now, and it seems like it's easier for my body to get it out so not much cramping now. I think my pd is so much healthier since I had a child. Who knew??!!


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktmama* 
About your street: most cities have laws about the max number of people that can live in a house and the max number of cars for a house. When I lived in Denver, I had a neighbor with EIGHT vehicles (including a bus with a mural of a naked woman on the side) when they were allowed only three (one for each licensed driver and one extra) and we complained to the city and got him cited.

For our town, I think they allow 5 unrelated people. Well, that means they can still move in 3 families because no more than 5 are unrelated.

I am not going to spend my life fighting to have a nice neighborhood. DH and I decided we're moving within 12 months. It'll probably be a lot sooner. There's a crunchy neighborhood nearby -- big AP community, liberal people, food coop, nuclear-free zone, health food restaurant, good schools (even a Waldorf!), etc -- that I've got my eye on. The area has plenty of cute bungalows and older homes with character. My dream dream dream is to buy a home with a rental unit so we can can earn a little income to help with the mortgage.


----------



## tikva18 (Dec 21, 2005)

Emily, I hope Adam continues to feel better.

How did I adjust to more than one child? gosh, it was so long ago, I hardly remember. I think that it takes the older child about 3 months before he/she is adjusted to the new baby. A lot of people use nursing time to read stories to the older child, or to have special toys for the older child taht are only pulled out during nursing the baby.
Oh, i made sure to give my older child his own baby before i had my baby. That way we could take care of our babies together. So each of my boys has his own baby - although my oldest two, 11 and 8, don't play with them anymore, but my 5 yr old definitely still plays with his baby - and his brothers' babies too.
Oh, and another thing I did to prepare for the new baby was when I had the baby I made sure to give my bigger kids presents from the baby - and only this last time when I had the twins was my oldest old enough to say: hey mommy, that present really wasn't from the babies was it? All of my other kids thought taht the babies really gave them the gifts.
If I think of any more ideas...


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *riverundine* 

chasmyn - that's just bizarre. i certainly can't speak for you, but if it were happening to me i would tend to think that it's like my body is using that as a way to flush emotional toxins from my system, built up from my feelings about this country's state of affairs. emotions are related to hormones, hormones are related to moon cycles, moon cycles could be a release of emotional toxins, right? and going to canada is like starting fresh - a renewal. why not release some old stagnant emotions? or, of course, it could have nothing to do with anything like that at all







.

Actually, I am/have been very much in a state of release lately - releasing clutter, emotions, anything that no longer serves me. You might be right on the money there.


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey mamas!

I've been so excited about a newish development here....A is doing some pretend play! For holiday gifts she received some wooden food and a dollie (made with love by mama) and she's been pretending with these items since then. With the food, she pretends to mix things together and serve them and eat them and she offers them to her "friends" - Teddy, Babbette the doll, Sandy the dog, etc...and to us. I was shocked to see her "nursing" Babbette one day shortly after Christmas. She pulls up her shirt, puts Babbette's face on her nipple and makes a sucking sound! This is such a fun development!

She continues to insist on her "friends" joining her for every meal, nursing session and, of course, at bedtime. It makes nursing kind of challenging to have four or five stuffed animals and dollies sandwiched in between the two of us, but we make do. At meal time, they sit around her plate and she "shares" her food with them. Sooo sweet!

She's becoming more (not less) obsessive about cars and trucks and is thrilled that every moving box in our condo has either a picture of a truck or some books.

New signs this week: tree, moon, and egg (which she made up herself - kind of "toilet" without the "t"). I think we're up somewhere around 30 signs now. Besides "fish" everything in her world is said, "eh dah". Here's how our day goes:

Me: "good morning, Annabelle"
Her: "eh dah!"

Me: "say please, Annabelle"
Her: "eh dah" while signing "please"

Me: "I love you Annabelle"
Her: "eh dah" with a kiss

Her: "eh dah?"
Me: "that's a duck"
Her: "wak, wak!"

I so love this age. She is so fun to be around and so her own person.


----------



## K's Mom! (Jul 22, 2004)

Cycles:
I used to have CRAZY, irregular moon cycles. They were super crampy (we're talking shooting pains down my thighs) and really heavy bleeds for about 7-10 days at a time. They were coming about every 2 weeks.







: Then I was reading about Crystal Healing (I'm a big believer in Crystal work) and learned that moonstone and Black Onyx work really well together to help balance a cycle and lessen the effects. And now my moon is coming reguarly around the dark/ New moon.

Oh Emily! I sooo hope that you and your kiddos can go home soon. How miserable for poor little Adam and your self and babe. Best Wishes.


----------



## skana (Jun 29, 2005)

_do you think it could be because i still haven't gotten my moon cycle back?
and what about the fact that i really think i'd be just fine dtd about once a month?_

Well, I got my period back at 13 mos pp, and it's maybe helped a little.

I'm with you on the once a month thing. Poor DH


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktmama* 
I've been so excited about a newish development here....A is doing some pretend play! For holiday gifts she received some wooden food and a dollie (made with love by mama) and she's been pretending with these items since then. With the food, she pretends to mix things together and serve them and eat them and she offers them to her "friends" - Teddy, Babbette the doll, Sandy the dog, etc...and to us. I was shocked to see her "nursing" Babbette one day shortly after Christmas. She pulls up her shirt, puts Babbette's face on her nipple and makes a sucking sound! This is such a fun development!

Awww, how fun!

I remember when Nathan used to "nurse" his doll.









Our new word for the day is "nuggle" = snuggle















Gosh, it just melts my heart!

Anyone trying to loose weight? I haven't been, and wasn't really worried about it until the other day. I was trying on clothes in a dressing room--one of those with the full-length, three-way mirrors and was, like, where did *THAT* come from!








I got my Nourishing Traditions book in the mail the other day, I think I might start doing some of that...cuz...dang....


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

Jamie, I'm not trying to lose weight so much as to not gain anymore than I have thanks to:

1. Lots of holiday baking
2. Six straight weeks of snow and no paths in sight = no walks for us








3. My ongoing relationship with chocolate

I'm hoping that my upcoming move, spring gardening and getting on my bike soon (please goddess) will help with my pants fitting the way they used to. Now that I have a little spare tire, A likes to grab it while she's nursing. I guess that's why they call them "love handles!"


----------



## wsgrl84 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hello my lovely mamas.

Christopher's sleeping peacefully so I thought I catch up.

*Pretend Play*: Oh yes I love the pretend play here too.. DS LOVES cars, Thomas trains, trucks, vans, vehicles period and I got him like 50 of them, also thanks to my little brother's collection. He loves playing with his matchbox cars, making sounds like "zoom zoom, choo choo and beep beep", with or without tracks. Almost seem like he's a lot older than 17 months! These cars are for 5 and up!







What annoys me is that he calls EVERYTHING with wheels "bus". He saids "bus" like 100 times during the day.









DS is starting to like stuffed animals now, currently it's Thumper the bunny with his Thumper bedtime story book to accompany. And he would grab it, hug it and say "big hug". So cute.

*Exercising:* What's that? *looks away*

Hahaha...DS just whispered "bus" in his sleep... wow my boy is a car maniac!


----------



## wsgrl84 (Jan 12, 2006)

_Anyone trying to loose weight? I haven't been, and wasn't really worried about it until the other day. I was trying on clothes in a dressing room--one of those with the full-length, three-way mirrors and was, like, where did *THAT* come from!_

Yep! same here... Both DH and my best friend commented on how big my tush is now... How rude! I am pregnant, I have the right to gain some weight. I told them "Don't be jealous of my new curves."


----------



## wsgrl84 (Jan 12, 2006)

Jaimie, I like the quote in your siggy







....

_"Women experiencing an unplanned pregnancy also deserve unplanned joy." Patricia Heaton_

So so true!


----------



## wsgrl84 (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tikva18* 
Emily, I hope Adam continues to feel better.

How did I adjust to more than one child? gosh, it was so long ago, I hardly remember. I think that it takes the older child about 3 months before he/she is adjusted to the new baby. A lot of people use nursing time to read stories to the older child, or to have special toys for the older child taht are only pulled out during nursing the baby.
Oh, i made sure to give my older child his own baby before i had my baby. That way we could take care of our babies together. So each of my boys has his own baby - although my oldest two, 11 and 8, don't play with them anymore, but my 5 yr old definitely still plays with his baby - and his brothers' babies too.
Oh, and another thing I did to prepare for the new baby was when I had the baby I made sure to give my bigger kids presents from the baby - and only this last time when I had the twins was my oldest old enough to say: hey mommy, that present really wasn't from the babies was it? All of my other kids thought taht the babies really gave them the gifts.
If I think of any more ideas...


Thanks for the ideas, I'm sure I'll be using these... I'm not too worried about DS1 not liking DS2 actually, I'm more worried about balancing my time with each of them. DS1 points out babies all the time now and even calls kids older than him "babies".  He's so social and great with people si I'm grateful. Oh yea...I'm also terrified of both DS1&DS2 crying for me at the same time, whining at the same time, fighting with one another...







: I'm so not ready for 2 boys...


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

Hi guys!

About the sex, I don't have a really strong libido, but I've been sort of "forcing" myself into it. I mean, I do get in the mood once we start, but I pretty much can take it or leave it otherwise. I realize that it's part of a healthy relationship, though, and I want things with DH to stay good, so I fake it 'til I can make it. I think part of it is that Henry co-sleeps and still nurses CONSTANTLY, so I'm 1) touched out and 2) not getting the physical one-on-one with DH that I used to.

As far as weight goes, I was about 15 pounds UNDER my PRE-pregnancy weight last summer. I was SO skinny. And then it started creeping back on. I weighed myself tonight (in order to weigh DS) and OMG! I've put on almost 20 pounds since then. How the hell did that happen?







: We're moving to an area that supports walking a LOT more, so I'm hoping I'll walk it off when we move.


----------



## wsgrl84 (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh yea...on the subject of sex...

Feeling pretty much whatever here lately. Me and DH have this "rule" of no longer than 2 weeks without sex. And let's just say we haven't been keeping up with our rule this month. I am actually okay with it 90% of the time, other times I get REALLY emotional when DH rejects when I am in the mood (bad timing, I don't blame him). I too feel "touched out" from DS, he still likes to go after my boobs inside my shirts all the time, I am so sick of it at times. And I tell DH not to touch me..ha ha

Isn't it weird how I just typed out my sex life onto a public forum in which anyone could read on the internet. I guess I just feel so close to you mamas that I can talk just about anything with you guys. I think it's a "mothers" thing or is it just MDC? I tihnk it's a female thing...females aren't afraid to share their lives and their thoughts.


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

Nonny, you are so funny writing about sex. I feel for the mamas who are wanting less since the babies were born. Here's my confession: dh and I had sex for the first time pp 15 *days* after A was born and we've been at it pretty consistently since then, particularly since she's been in the hallway for the past month or so







: . Yes, we are newlyweds (not yet three years) and he is soooo GQ georgous. I just can't keep my hands off him, I admit. I think I am a lucky woman!


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wsgrl84* 
Thanks for the ideas, I'm sure I'll be using these... I'm not too worried about DS1 not liking DS2 actually, I'm more worried about balancing my time with each of them. DS1 points out babies all the time now and even calls kids older than him "babies".  He's so social and great with people si I'm grateful. Oh yea...I'm also terrified of both DS1&DS2 crying for me at the same time, whining at the same time, fighting with one another...







: I'm so not ready for 2 boys...









All I've got to say is that baby wearing takes on a whole new meaning when you have two. Having that set of arms free makes all the difference in the world--lifesaver.

Hmmm....crying at the same time, whining at the same time, fighting, yes...







It happens, but you get through. I can look back at the times when I ended up at the bottom of the pile of crying kids and almost laugh.







Almost.

Sex drive? I've got it, but there just isn't any romance in this house. nuff said.







:








: Oh my gosh! It's tomorrow already! I just posted and then saw Kt's post which said "yesterday." I was like...I don't remember seeing that post there yesterday!! Oh my, it is late...er, early..need sleep....


----------



## wsgrl84 (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktmama* 
Nonny, you are so funny writing about sex. I feel for the mamas who are wanting less since the babies were born. Here's my confession: dh and I had sex for the first time pp 15 *days* after A was born and we've been at it pretty consistently since then, particularly since she's been in the hallway for the past month or so







: . Yes, we are newlyweds (not yet three years) and he is soooo GQ georgous. I just can't keep my hands off him, I admit. I think I am a lucky woman!

You are very lucky to not have A in the same room/bed. As of DS, he would rather sleep on TOP of mama's head rather than in his own bed. Still clamped to me... He bangs his head against mine every night to check if I am still next to him.














: As of being newlyweds, me and DH are married for 2 years and yet we act like we've been married for 20...







Our "typical" response right now to sex is "I'm too tired, let's go to sleep".


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *heldt123* 
Sex drive? I've got it, but there just isn't any romance in this house. nuff said.







:











Guess what guys? Henry slept "in" this morning, 'til 7:20, and when I changed his diaper about ten minutes later (we laid in bed and "talked" about the dog Henry was supposedly hearing outside for ten minutes, lol) he was DRY.

This is crazy, because he still nurses all night long. Even _I_ had to get up and use the bathroom in the middle of the night.

He's also been showing an interest in his potty seats, dragging them around and sitting on them. The other day DH got him to put the seats in the bathroom and sit on them between diaper changes, though he didn't actually pee. He's also very aware of things happening in his diaper -- he often stops, pats the front of it, and looks at me until I acknowledge him.

I'd heard that you get another "chance" to EC at 18 months, and he's right on the nose I guess. The only thing is that we're moving in three weeks, so that will be a major life disruption for him (and us) and I don't want to risk getting stains on the carpet. Hmm...


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

New Mama - even if H wakes up wet, try standing him in the tub first thing in the morning and turn on the water. 100% pee success guarenteed!

Also, when he pats his dipe, he may be telling you that he peed and he feels wet. This, I think, is a great opportunity to change him quickly and get him used to feeling dry and taking more control of his diapering.


----------



## skana (Jun 29, 2005)

_Isn't it weird how I just typed out my sex life onto a public forum in which anyone could read on the internet. I guess I just feel so close to you mamas that I can talk just about anything with you guys. I think it's a "mothers" thing or is it just MDC? I tihnk it's a female thing...females aren't afraid to share their lives and their thoughts._

I think it's partly a woman thing, and partly an MDC thing. Whatever it is, we are blessed! Amen ...


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

Where's everyone's pictures?? I bet all those babies (well, toddlers, I guess) are growing up fast!









http://www.tabblo.com/studio/stories/view/199401/


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Jun 3, 2005)

I haven't been on lately, and there's so much to catch up on! I hope Adam is doing better and home soon (if not already!)

I too am loving the pretend play. E is such a good mom to her dolls and animals-changing dipes, feeding...it is so adorable. It's wierd bc E is getting so independent in some ways (terrible 2's already???)-wanting to dress herself, change her own dipe, etc-but is more babyish than she's been for a while-very cuddly and huggy, which is pretty nice too. It seems like she's learning a few new words every day now, and I often feel like I'm letting her down, not doing enough with her. We've been so busy lately: we went to Toronto for the weekend (4 hour drive) and prepping/cleaning up has been long, and we go to Mexico this weekend, so I am trying to get everything ready for that...I can't wait to just get there and relax. It's been -40 here for a week or so, and usually is til the end of February, so it'll be a nice break!

NewMama, E is doing the same things as Henry, and I've been thinking abou that "second window" of opportunity as well. I think when we get back, we'll give PLing a real go. She seems ready for it (usually tells us when she's gone/going, trying to change her own dipes, sitting on the potty and very occasionally using it, etc), and it would be so nice to be mostly out of dipes!

RE: weight loss...an ongoing battle! I am still 7 lbs up, despite working out 5x a week (cardio every day, plus weights/strngth training 2-3 times a week), but almost everything fits again-yippee! In fact, I'm not taking any fat clothes to Mexico! I am still nursing, and hope I am one of those people who loses the last few when they stop nursing (which is in about a month for us). E's only been nursing 2x a day for a long time, and I feel like we're ready to stop. I want a break until we start trying for #2 (sometime in the late spring) so I can be UNtouched out for a while, which sounds like it's pretty common here. I know it's not a popular decision here on MDC, but I also know that both parties have to be into nursing, and I don't want to start resenting it.

Has anyone else's DC decided they don't need naps anymore???? E very, very seldom naps these days, and if she does, it's less than an hour. I feel like she still needs naps, cause if she doesn't nap, she is wretched after 3pm, which makes for a very long day. I've settled for "quiet time" while she plays in her room and I fold laundry, etc. She likes her crib and will play there for a bit, so we do that for a while in the afternoon.

PS: Intimacy? What's that?


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *New Mama* 
He's also been showing an interest in his potty seats, dragging them around and sitting on them...I'd heard that you get another "chance" to EC at 18 months, and he's right on the nose I guess. The only thing is that we're moving in three weeks, so that will be a major life disruption for him (and us) and I don't want to risk getting stains on the carpet. Hmm...


Wow, I am so glad I read this. O was acting strangely about me going potty today. I asked if she wanted to use the potty first and she would head to the door and whine. Then, I would go to sit on the potty and she would want the potty and come back and whine more.

We went back and forth until finally I just used the potty! I could not figure this out. Finally, I went and got *her* potty and put it next to the big potty. When I had to go the next time, I invited her to sit on it in her clothes. She did and was delighted to have her own (she normally uses the big potty with our help).

I was busy in the kitchen. I heard her saying "pee pee potty pee potty" over and over. When I came out into the LR, there she was with the potty in the middle of the carpet, getting on and off the potty in all of her clothes. My little nut nut.

Today, I hosted a play group at my house. She fed veggie booty to a 15-month-old. It was super adorable!

My husband is also GQ Gorgeous. He is amazing, and I love him so much. Well, I feel shy talking about our sex life on a public board, but I'll just say things are going decently.

On another note, I am somewhat nervous. We might move far away. I might be able to keep my job and telecommute. It could also be a great opportunity to resign and start my own business as I have always dreamed of doing. I've found it nearly impossible to start much of a business while working FT. My head is a big jumble. I'll know more after DH's job interview in a week or so.

I am finding it very hard not knowing where I'll be in September.


----------



## wsgrl84 (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow your kids seems so ahead in potty training...

I got him a potty for 1st birthday and so far Christopher sits in it with both his legs _inside_ the butt hole. That's all.

I feel so behind...







He does tell me that he pooped but not peed.

*Side note:* What does GQ stand for? I'm trying to figure it out and nothing's working here.


----------



## EStreetMama (Sep 5, 2003)

Nonny you crack me up!!!

GQ is that men's fashion magazine (Gentlemen's Quarterly, perhaps?). It's synonymous with Male Model.

Potty...O is for Oblivious. We're not there yet! He uses the potty (and everything else) as something to climb on. His little girlfriend went potty today and he stuck his hand into the pot full of pee







: He makes the "psss" sound when we go...but no connection with his own peeing. Tomorrow I am going to get one of those seats for the toilet to see if that clicks better than the little potty. I also have not applied myself in this direction, so...there you go.

My SIL did potty learning by putting them on the pot and then cramming M&M's into their mouths if they happened to pee. She said it was creating a positive association. Ummmm....ok. Not going to do that for several reasons!

Gotta work~!


----------



## EStreetMama (Sep 5, 2003)

Deborah...sounds exciting and scary at the same time. Will you let us know, please? We have a move coming up in a few months too and I am contemplating leaving my job--it's very scary to think of so much change.


----------



## wsgrl84 (Jan 12, 2006)

_Nonny you crack me up!!!

GQ is that men's fashion magazine (Gentlemen's Quarterly, perhaps?). It's synonymous with Male Model._

OOOOOOHHHH..GQ as in the MAGAZINE! And I am here thinking it was one of those abbreviations on MDC!







Oh then my DH is definitely not GQ! Just kidding...

Forgive me...I am only retarded like this 90% of my day now...DH will back me up on this one. I think I've gained too much during this pregnancy, I read that huge weight gains slows down the brain?


----------



## EStreetMama (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh no no...Nonny...you're awesome 100% of the time!!!


----------



## tikva18 (Dec 21, 2005)

Well it has totally not occured to me to even think about toilet training! my boys all learned around the age of 2 1/2 /3 - probably closer to 3.

In recent events, we are scaling the piano. No, no, not playing scales, scaling rather climbing. Sneaky little ones were found standing ON the keys!


----------



## chiro_kristin (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey everybody,

Hope Adam is doing better!

We too have noticed the PL opportunity. CJ loves to try to pee when his dipe gets taken off, so we started asking him if he wants to pee in the potty, and he gets all excited and runs to the bathroom. I've been trying to figure out which potty to get him. Any suggestions? EC forum was inconclusive.

Weight loss: Oh, I'm so tired of being fat. I hate not being able to wear my cute clothes. I can feel the wear of the extra pounds on my body. I so wish there were a few more hours in the day.

I've got a GQer too! He's tasty, and he's younger than me


----------



## hopefulfaith (Mar 28, 2005)

Quick note while the smallish one is working on lunch....

Finally home - Adam is doing considerably better....no more fever, appetite/fluids much better. He is having a terrible time with nighttime anxiety - he comes into bed with us at the first waking and cries unless he can be on top of me at all times. Not easy since I am nursing Sarah thru the night, but I'm trying my best and figure that it's residual anxiety left over from a hospitalization?? Maybe?? This is new since we've come home, and he is incredibly whiny for large portions of the day. I don't think he's in pain -his tonsils look stupendous - but I am trying to be patient and hope he works it out soon.







:

I've been lurking as often as I can and want to say so much more - but no time right now. Adam's about done - and so off I go - but I'm glad everyone is mostly status quo - and I'll just chime in with a chorus of "Intimacy? What's that?"







Let's hope it improves soon. Dh is having the big V next week, bless his heart, so I won't feel so anxious about getting pg and maybe I can dtd one of these days.......

Love to all.


----------



## wsgrl84 (Jan 12, 2006)

Someone mentioned new pics of our toddler. I haven't taken any for awhile but I took some today and added them online! Enjoy!

http://family.webshots.com/album/557...lRPCN?start=12


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Emily! Glad Adam is feeling better.

Nonny - sooo cute! He's getting soo big! sniff..sniff...our kids are growing up so fast!


----------



## wsgrl84 (Jan 12, 2006)

I posted a new thread of my vent...

Being a mom is just so unfair...

I take care of DS every morning, noon, and night. I hardly watch any tv now, and the only shows I want to watch is American Idol and CSI. All I wanted to do tonight is perhaps maybe just watch 1 hr of American Idol but he kept waking up since 7:30pm because I am not next to him. In the end I missed it...yet again.

It seems as though the older they get, the less and less time I have for myself. I spend a maximum of 15 min watching a show, or reading a book, or taking a shower or be on the computer before DS cries for me. Either that or I am too tired to do anything and I sleep. When we are out, my mind is on him, on what he wants, what if he's sleepy, what if he's hungry.

In other words, I CAN'T DO ANYTHING FOR MYSELF!!

It's so not fair...

I want to scream and cry at the same time.
















Doesn't help that I am in the 3rd trimester and I feel like I ran into a brick wall.







:


----------



## tikva18 (Dec 21, 2005)

Nonny, i can totally relate. i haven't had time for myself in months - no, longer! i don't get to read a book - haven't watched t.v. since we moved to this house - i don't even know where the t.v. antenna is (that was about 19 months ago), haven't scrapbooked. All i do is clean up, clean up, clean up more. My kids can trash my house in record time. Plus with the babies getting into everything it falls even faster. Every day I clean the same things again and again and then I'm too tired to clean the bedrooms or the basement. Blah.
Anyway, you're not alone.


----------



## wsgrl84 (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tikva18* 
Nonny, i can totally relate. i haven't had time for myself in months - no, longer! i don't get to read a book - haven't watched t.v. since we moved to this house - i don't even know where the t.v. antenna is (that was about 19 months ago), haven't scrapbooked. All i do is clean up, clean up, clean up more. My kids can trash my house in record time. Plus with the babies getting into everything it falls even faster. Every day I clean the same things again and again and then I'm too tired to clean the bedrooms or the basement. Blah.
Anyway, you're not alone.

Thanks for telling me I am not alone. Typing it out on MDC really does help me mentally and emotionally. I know what it's like to clean clean clean. And scrapbooking! don't go there because I REALLY wanted to be organized and creative with scrapbooking DS's first year. Nope havent done it and he's what 17 months?

In your signature, it saids you have 3 boys and twins?! Is 3 including the twins or do you have 5 kids?







: Either way I applaud you....and please tell me how you get through your day without pulling your hair out?


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

Nonny -







s It is hard to find time for yourself. I get so jealous of mamas who have moms and grandmas and hubbies that baby sit all the time.







:







: They are SOOO lucky. I can't even remember when I scrap booked. The pics just keep piling up! Cleaning?







no end in sight!

One nice thin about having two kidos, though, is when the baby gets older, sometimes they will play and entertain each other and give mommy a break! My hubby took my older son into town the other day, and I had the toddler alone most of the day....phew! I forgot how hard it was having one kid to entertain by myself!


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

s Nonny.

Being pregnant and caring for a little guy is a lot of work. It takes so much out of you. I am a mom of a 4 year old boy and a 17 month old boy and, though they have been the best years of my life, I have never been so tired. You will make it through this and you will be great at it. You are such a loving mom, that comes through in all of your posts.

I have had so many unimagined wonderful moments with these two guys.Things I never imagined.

As we are entering this 18ish month, I have been reminded that it is a developmental stage and it will not always be like this.

We are in a constant state of attach to mommy over here, had been having a little less of that. But as the words and the teeth come, so does this constant demand for me.

Don't get me wrong, I love it - just realizing that I am having a difficult time maintaining me through all of this.

So happy to hear Adam is feeling better.

Anybody else thinking of night weaning? Or less night nursing? I've tried a bit and I don't think my guy is ready. That bums me out. Sounds pretty selfish I'm sure, but I just can't do it anymore. I'm working 3 evening shifts a week and I'm guessing that has a lot to do with it. Dh can just lie down with him, and Jack rolls over and off to la la land. When I go in, forget it. Some nights he will take a water cup but not usually. Anyway, I'm going to lay off trying in trust in him to let go when he is ready. Co-sleeping for us means mommy sleeps in the boy's room and daddy sleeps in our room. I'm ready to start sleeping with my husband again.

We are working through some big issues, 4 years of split shift and a music career has not left much of us. Time passes quickly and I don't think either of us realized that we were drifting. I miss him and love him and want to get back to the us that started this.

I appreciate everyone's openness about family and kid life here. I am feeling so touched out and it is making me kind of cranky.

Thanks for being here. I love reading and do most days. By the time I get to responding, I usually don't due to lack of energy. Just want to say how much I appreciate you gals.


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *farmlife* 
Anybody else thinking of night weaning? Or less night nursing? I've tried a bit and I don't think my guy is ready. That bums me out. Sounds pretty selfish I'm sure, but I just can't do it anymore. I'm working 3 evening shifts a week and I'm guessing that has a lot to do with it. Dh can just lie down with him, and Jack rolls over and off to la la land. When I go in, forget it. Some nights he will take a water cup but not usually. Anyway, I'm going to lay off trying in trust in him to let go when he is ready. Co-sleeping for us means mommy sleeps in the boy's room and daddy sleeps in our room. I'm ready to start sleeping with my husband again.

I don't think it's selfish. You have to do what works works for your family. I've cut back nursing to three predictable nursings a day for my own sanity--unless he's sick. Johnathan would love to go through his whole life with my boob perminently attached to the inside of his mouth. He is nightweaned, and doesn't get his morning milk until it starts getting light outside. It may sound harsh, but I needed less nursing.


----------



## wsgrl84 (Jan 12, 2006)

_Being pregnant and caring for a little guy is a lot of work. It takes so much out of you. I am a mom of a 4 year old boy and a 17 month old boy and, though they have been the best years of my life, I have never been so tired. You will make it through this and you will be great at it. You are such a loving mom, that comes through in all of your posts.

_Thanks! That was very sweet of you...especially the last sentence...no one has ever said anything like that to me.







:

But every mom that I've got to know here in the Aug 2005 all seem like wonderful moms, even more wonderful than me. You guys are my role models.


----------



## skana (Jun 29, 2005)

_We are in a constant state of attach to mommy over here, had been having a little less of that. But as the words and the teeth come, so does this constant demand for me.

Don't get me wrong, I love it - just realizing that I am having a difficult time maintaining me through all of this._

I am totally, totally, totally relating to all the posts about this. I was just thinking the other day how much less time I have to myself, even in just the past three months. And now I'm preparing to go back to work three days a week. I'm terrified -- it seems like doing the laundry around here is a full-time job. I'm also really feeling for DS these days. Until a few months ago, I could hold Tova on my lap and read to him, play games, etc. But she has become such a cling-on (of course I love her anyway!) that that doesn't happen anymore. He's nine but still needs Mom. In fact, Tova is at the sitter's today, so I am taking him out to lunch -- just the two of us. We'll take the deck of cards and play Crazy 8s while we wait for our food. Just like old times!

I also have an amazing hubby. I wouldn't call him GQ gorgeous, but he is the most wonderful, kind, clever and funny man -- and a fantastic co-parent. We are truly in this together. We've been together 20 years come March, and I still love him to bits. I don't think the lack of intimacy has anything to do with how attracted I am to him -- at this stage I think Brad Pitt would have to settle for rubbing my feet!

Hugs to all the Mamas and our 17 month olds. This too shall pass ... too quickly, if memory serves!


----------



## chasmyn (Feb 23, 2004)

It is so comforting to read that I am not the only one with velcro baby these days. And Nonny, I feel your frustration, and you ARE a great mother...it's true, your love and commitment to your sweet boy shine through all of your posts









I definitely feel the pull of wanting to get some time to myself - I have had to resort to locking myself in a room just to get the checkbook balanced!







:

Daddy is just not an acceptable substitute these days - only Mama! I have all of these projects I want to do, including making some side-snapping trainers we need, and Kiernen just won't let me be alone in my sewing room to do it. I don't mind if he comes in, but then he wants to sit on my lap and nurse, too! I certainly can't sew that way.









He did all right the one time I left the house to go to a friend's Blessingway, but if I'm home, he needs to be on me at all times.

Nonny, you are definitely not alone - we're all in this together!


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Jun 3, 2005)

The last few days, E has been telling me when she's about to/going poo. So today I asked her if she wanted to poo in the potty. I ran upstairs to get it, not thinking I'd make it, but she "held it" and started going only as I took off her dipe and sat her down. Wowee!!! She flushed it away and said bye bye, and has been looking sooooo proud of herself. And I was so excited too. It's kind of sad how happy some poo in a toilet can make me...









Okay, and now onto other important stuff! You guys are so supportive and I think we're so lucky (especially all of us first timers!) Every time someone's going through something, you all have hugs and advice. It's awesome. I have so much respect for you moms with more than one kiddo-E is such a handful and I can't imagine another little one, or even a bigger one. You are inspirations, and I hope I can get through E+1 or 2 more with as much sanity. E too is going through a cling-on phase, where no one but mum will do. It makes things like cleaning and conversations and me time very infrequent. I am reassured that it's just a stage, and when I see how happy she is, I know it's all worth it. But it certainly makes for some very long days-especially when DH is out 2-3 nights a week.
Skana-I love this: _He's nine but still needs Mom. In fact, Tova is at the sitter's today, so I am taking him out to lunch -- just the two of us. We'll take the deck of cards and play Crazy 8s while we wait for our food. Just like old times!_ That's rad.

And about weaning (night or oterhwise). I think it's easy for us to forget that WE are a part of the equation-nursing has to work for both parties, or it uh, doesn't work. Some people are cut out for round the clock/extended nursing, and some aren't. I think you just have to know what your limits are. For me, I've reached them. I know my reasons for stopping are self-interested, but I also know 18 mos of boob juice is pretty good too! We are weaning mid-month, when we get back from Mexico. I'm kind of sad, but I also know I need a break before we begin TTC again, so I can begin to appreciate my hot-in-his own non-GQ punk/nerd way again.









Can anyone recommend a particular brand of cloth training pants? TIA! Happy Wednesday.


----------



## tikva18 (Dec 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wsgrl84* 

In your signature, it saids you have 3 boys and twins?! Is 3 including the twins or do you have 5 kids?







: Either way I applaud you....and please tell me how you get through your day without pulling your hair out?

I have 5 kids: my oldest is 11 - his name is Akiva; he's in 5th grade, next is Yehuda Nachman, 8, also a boy in 2nd grade, next is Rashi, a boy, he's 5 and in a nursery program, last are the twins who are 17months on the first - Gedalya - a boy and Tehila - a girl. You may have noticed the all boys - so Tehila is my special bonus baby of the girl variety.

And you can't pull your hair out if it's covered!! I knew there was a reason why i do that -







.

As for scrapbooking haven't done any since i was pregnant and Rashi- sweet boy that he is - got INTO MY PICTURES AND DUMPED THEM OUT!!!!! nothing major: just sorted chronologically and by whether or not the doubles had been used.


----------



## henhao (Dec 17, 2004)

Farmlife -- I don't think it's selfish to night wean. We did it at one year of age, and my life was much improved. Someone told me that babies take 3 days to get used to a new pattern. With O, it was much quicker. I was a bit sad about just how quickly she got used to not nursing at night. It was one of the early steps in her moving on and me becoming not as important. I guess that is how it is supposed to work though.

Nonny -- C is adorable. Is that you in the pics? If so, you are adorable, too!

Adrienne -- Yes, change IS scary. I think it's esp scary for me now because I have 2 great mother's groups, lots of friends, good exercise teachers, a fun job, and my family is nearby. I may have to give all of that up! Yikes!







:

To all you SAHMs -- I don't know how you do it, especially when you are pregnant like Nonny is or Emily was. I was so, so tired while preg and working that I would just put my head on desk and ask myself how could I go on another minute? At lunch, I'd go out into my car and take a nap, and that helped me get through the day. But how on earth could you not be frazzled with caring for a toddler AND being pregnant?

For me, my work time is somewhat relaxing. It's sometimes the only time I get alone that I am not sleeping. Working seems SO much easier than parenting!

My hormones want another child, and my mind says NO! I don't know what I'll do. I lean towards having just one, because we're having such a blast. I am so undecided, yet time is tick tocking.


----------



## hopefulfaith (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm adding another hug from here, Nonny. You are a wonderful mama to Christopher - being pregnant and mothering a toddler is the hardest [email protected] thing I've ever done, and I am so sending you some Strong Mama vibes lately. I find myself thinking of you often - you don't have long to go!! - and I know how tired and frazzled you must be. I wish I were still in Maryland so I could come over and give you a break. At the very least, Adam and Christopher could play and we would drink tea.... I haven't had time for myself in ages...except late at night, like now, when both kids are sleeping and I should be sleeping. Except that I miss you guys and I want to be on here once in awhile! But at any rate, I am totally feeling you, Nonny, and I am just sending you lots of









Nightweaning...the process started for us when I lost my milk. I weaned Adam slowly, over the course of 5 months, with his last nighttime bottle at 15 months. He's a pretty sensitive/HN sort of little guy, and it just wouldn't have worked for us otherwise; I wish it would have. He is still in and out of our bed, and while I love cosleeping about 75% of the time, it is just awful lately, and I wish he could sleep all night in his own bed. But that is another post for another day.....

Deb, when will you know if you are moving? That is scary change - especially when you have community around you now. ((hugs))

Rivka, I am way amazed you sound so...sane.







Oh, and "nothing major" you say....







I'm wincing, just thinking about that box of photos ALL OVER THE FLOOR. Ouch.

Sarah - Yay for Miss E! That is great! Here's to celebrating our toilets' contents.









Chasmyn, I had to laugh about locking yourself in a room to balance the checkbook. We're all about velcro these days over here, too. I usually go to the basement when I can, since Adam is intimidated by our vacuum cleaner...it sits at the bottom of the steps, and he won't go any further into the basement. He will sit at the bottom of the steps and tell me about it, though ("Mmmm. Glou. Ahhf." = "Vacuum. Loud. Off."). So I go down there periodically.

Skana, you sound like you are doing terrifically balancing two - esp the needs of your older one with the younger one. I love the thought of playing crazy eights at the table with my kids. That is awesome.

Farmlife, Jamie, Kristen and everyone else- thank you again for your concern for Adam.







You guys are so good. We are doing better every day. The abx are doing a number on his belly, but only one more week.... We had less sadness today, so I am hopeful he'll be back to normal soon. I miss my happy guy.

Adrienne, your post made me laugh. My mom recommended Skittles, if you like.







Where might you be moving to? And when will you know?

Adam crying - going now - love to all!!!


----------



## K's Mom! (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.kodakgallery.com/BrowsePh...id=0&ownerid=0

I hope this works. but if it does than here are new pics.

One of the pics is of C bowling last weekend. He really enjoyed it. Have any of your kiddos bowled yet? It's a fun activity, very cause and effect.

Happy Wednesday ladies!


----------



## wsgrl84 (Jan 12, 2006)

Emily, how are you doing Ms. Supermom with a newborn??? Oh wait...Sara isn't a newborn soon...







Thanks for the strong mama vibes, I think I should be sending you some too! Being pregnant with a toddler is one thing but actually taking care of 2 (or more) is another!







You're right, I am very tired and frazzled right now, and to think I was feeling just fine 2 weeks ago. My nerves are kicking in a lot lately, very anxious, and very worried that I won't be able to stay sane during the first year of my DS2. Just thinking back on DS sleep habits during the first 6 months is making me weak in the knees. But I know that like everything else in parenting, it will all work itself out. I will learn to balance everything out given time and practice.

henhao: You asked a very good question, I don't know how I do it or how Emily does it, but every night after DS sleep, I give a big sigh that another good day went by without anyone getting hurt. What I do to help me sometimes is I try to have something to look forward to each day or week or month. Just anything that will remotely get me going...like for example:

-waiting for DH to get home for lunch every weekday (he works close to home)
-taking that 2 hr. afternoon nap with DS
-we eat out for dinner on Fridays (my choice).
-having a date with DH once a month
-Saturdays, we go to Va to eat with my parents (my mom is the BEST cook in our family), and also walk around at the mall

This Friday is special because I am giving DS to my MIL for the night and me and DH are going out by oursleves! DH brought concert tickets back in _October_ for Justin's Future Sex/Love Sounds Tour. It's my Valentine's Day present and I've been waiting _forever_ for this concert. All my friends will tell you that Nonny







music.

Ok I feel like I wrote an essay..off to sleep!

Last note: We talk about our DC all the time, but how are your DH??? What are they like? How are they doing?


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *henhao* 
To all you SAHMs -- I don't know how you do it, especially when you are pregnant like Nonny is or Emily was.

I don't know. When you find out, let me know!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *henhao* 
My hormones want another child, and my mind says NO! I don't know what I'll do. I lean towards having just one, because we're having such a blast. I am so undecided, yet time is tick tocking.

Me too.







: I've wanted another baby since the day I delivered.







I'm so stressed out right now, I can't figure it out. It must be hormones, because common sense (or maybe the disaster in my house) should be yelling in my ear "CUT TUBES!"

Emily - I hope Adam's poor little tummy gets back in rhythm.

K - I got a log in screen from you link..no pics.

Wow Nonny! Have a great night out.

Ok, going to sleep now....I've got sleep deprevation of the online kind lately.








:


----------



## tikva18 (Dec 21, 2005)

I always, ALWAYS, want another baby - I'm addicted to babies . totally. I love everything about babies. i am so blessed that G-d gave me two at once. Especially because i'm afraid they ahve to be my last ones. I have super rotten pregnancies: hyperemesis until at least 20 weeks, the last pregnancy I had a subchorionic hematoma which meant bed rest for weeks in the beginning and then my standard pre-term labor from 28weeks on-bedrest. Plus, we're pretty maxed out. And dh can't handle more - it's really tough on him and I have to respect that - and he's older than I am - and I'm majorly paranoid when pregnant that something G-d forbid would go wrong - and I don't think I could handle more sleepless nights - and the chance of twins has greatly increased for me - and i love them, really I do, tons, but I don't think I could handle twins again. So, every moment that i have with my babies, I savor. i'm holding that moment as if it's my last. That's why i was so upset when they decided to induce me - which i refer to as an eviction: I wasn't ready to give up being pregnant. To me there is no greater miracle than feeling/ knowing that there is a baby inside me growing. I revel in it. Every moment I nurse, I savor - these are my babies. And i tell myself that they have to be the last - and it saddens me. I try to caress them the way I remember my grandma caressing me - a gentle hand stroking their hair, drawing them close, breathing their scent. My babies. I love them. So, I'm not pushing anything - not toilet training, not talkign, not walkign (well, don't have to push that, I'm trying to keep them off of the piano). I'm just savoring - and if I spoil them, well, I'll just have to deal with the aftermath because I'm not really spoiling them, I'm spoiling me. I love snuggling with my baby in my bed, nursing at night. I love cuddling down with him or her. So, I'm not limiting how often we nurse or when - I really don't care - I'm there for them and intend to be as long as possible. And I'm gaining so much from my babies. Truly, I'm blessed and I know it and I'm in love.


----------



## hopefulfaith (Mar 28, 2005)

Rivka, I love your post. Off to hug my babies now!


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

Rivka, beautiful post. Henry is my first but possibly my last (due to infertility issues and DH already having three teenagers!), so I totally understand about savoring. I really do embrace every day with him, even though I *do* get tired and stressed out and frustrated and stretched thin sometimes, too. I'm so, so lucky that he's a snuggly baby who likes to be held. Velcro baby here, too, but I am generally okay with it.

We are talking about using the one frozen embryo we have in storage, though the odds of that taking are not that great. I also miraculously got my period last month for maybe the second time ever in my life, so who knows? We're not using any protection, though DH really just wants to use the embryo since it's been genetically tested for chromosomal disorders, and he does not want to risk having another special needs child (his dd13 has Down syndrome). We love Maddy but it's not something we'd choose for our child if we had that choice.

So...we move in just over two weeks!







: I've done a very little bit of packing and am still decluttering. I hope to get a lot done this weekend when Henry's half-siblings are here to help watch him. So much to do!

Kate, when are you moving? We move the 19th -- the day after my birthday!


----------



## skana (Jun 29, 2005)

_Skana-I love this: He's nine but still needs Mom. In fact, Tova is at the sitter's today, so I am taking him out to lunch -- just the two of us. We'll take the deck of cards and play Crazy 8s while we wait for our food. Just like old times! That's rad._

Thanks, Sarah. Nine has its own challenges, but it is fun when they're older and you can do some "intellectual" play. Just wait until E is beating you at checkers!

_Skana, you sound like you are doing terrifically balancing two - esp the needs of your older one with the younger one. I love the thought of playing crazy eights at the table with my kids. That is awesome._

Oh, Emily, sometimes I don't feel like I'm doing a very good job at it all. Especially in the past few months. It's a good thing Griffin is quite self-sufficient at this point, because otherwise he might not have survived. Thank goodness for DH -- we're a pretty good tag team.

Nonny, have a fantastic time at your concert. We will want to hear all about it, and live vicariously through you!

Henhao, I can totally relate to what you said about work. Although I am dreading returning three days a week, I remember that work always seemed like a bit of a break. Funny how dealing with only adults (even when some of them act like children) can be so relaxing ...

Loving the pics, but I couldn't see yours, K's Mom. Bummer.

Here are our new photos, taken in the past day or so:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

Awwww, sweet pictures!

Quote:

Last note: We talk about our DC all the time, but how are your DH??? What are they like? How are they doing?
My hubby is a cop and an artist. Odd combo, but you know the old saying, "starving artist!" He does sci fi art and aliens for fun, and he does portraits and other commissoned work for money. I should show you guys some of his work sometime.


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

_Kate, when are you moving? We move the 19th -- the day after my birthday!_

What a nice birthday gift - a new house! We move next Thursday the 8th! Packing is challenging, but I'm just picking away a little every day while dh is busy doing repairs on the condo so we can more easily rent and/or sell it.

Rivka, thanks for your beautiful post. I really do want another baby, but not until A is at least three, which would make me 43 and dh 45. I think that's pushing even for two people who are very young at heart. So, I savor every moment too. A is actually such a blessing for me. My first husband had a vasectomy just five weeks after L was born and I thought she would be my only one. It's funny how life unfolds in the most unexpected ways!

Those of you with more than one young one (or getting ready to go there!), I really admire that. I just know myself and I know that I absolutely COULD NOT cope with two under three years of age. I take heart, though. The two sisters that I'm closest to in my family are nine years and five years younger than me.


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

_He's nine but still needs Mom. In fact, Tova is at the sitter's today, so I am taking him out to lunch -- just the two of us. We'll take the deck of cards and play Crazy 8s while we wait for our food. Just like old times! That's rad._

Skana, this has been an especially big challenge for me. I remedy L's missing mama by reading to her every night after A goes to bed - we just finished Little Women! - and by having the occassional "date". I think the fact that I do things like spending two evenings up at the new house painting her new room purple help too.







Also, we play games on weekends during A's naps, although this weekend we will be packing her room during A's naps!

While I don't think first children never truly ever "get over" being the center of the universe, it does help L that she adores A and the feeling is mutual. There seems to be literally no rivalry at all there, probably due to their age difference.


----------



## tikva18 (Dec 21, 2005)

My Dh is a rabbi that does kosher supervision for a large local caterer. We've been married for 12 1/2 yrs and he is 13 yrs older than I. He works crazy hours, but then will have time tobe home in the middle of the day sometimes.


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

My husband is an engineer for a company that designs flight control instruments for airplanes and spacecraft. Think circuit cards and other stuff this English/Journalism major can't wrap her brain around. He's a superviser now, though, so he doesn't get to design anymore. He's having a tough time with that, but his people/organizational/communication skills are so great that there's no turning back now.

He's also a musician and has been in bands since he was about twelve or so. He plays keyboards, bass and guitar and sings back-up occasionally too. The band he was in for the past ten years just broke up and he's looking for another project right now. He also plays with an Irish band sometimes and does music engineering/mastering on the side.


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

My dh is a data analyst for a large defense contractor. In other words, he works for Satan.







It's kind of a joke around here that Satan pays our mortgage. He was trained as an engineer in Geneva (he's Swiss) and came to the US 13 years ago with his first wife who is American, but he met her in Switzerland. They were married for 10 years, but didn't have any kids. He's super smart and mostly serious and very sensitive.


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh my gosh! We've been talking with satan's wife??


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

Jamie, you are funny. I didn't mean to imply that dh is Satan, but that the company he works for is Satan!

In other news, we are approaching the SEVENTH weekend in a row of snow here, ladies! I seriously don't know how much more of this I can take!


----------



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktmama* 
My dh is a data analyst for a large defense contractor. In other words, he works for Satan.









My DH's company has contracts with the U.S. military. So I totally know what you mean!

And man, you guys are getting hit with the snow! We're supposed to get a stretch of extremely cold weather -- below zero temperatures. Brr!


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

Kate, I couldn't resist that one! We all know your dh is cool, right!









7th week of snow...man I'm jealous! We barely have any. Did you guys get that big dump of snow from a while back....quit being greedy and leave some for us! By the time the storm gets to us, all that's left is a few flurries!

I feel like a total idiot. I locked myself and the kids outside tonight...and it was 2 degrees outside...talk about feeling dumb.







:


----------



## ktmama (Jan 21, 2004)

Jamie, if I had my way, the Rocky Mountains would magically transform into the Pacific Ocean and my new house would be beachfront! You can have allllll the snow!


----------



## wsgrl84 (Jan 12, 2006)

new thread!

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...28#post7188128

happy love month everyone!
















My DH is an engineer too (mechanical). I don't want to go into details for I am sleepy right now but he basically sits in his office from 9-5:30 ish every weekday and comes home for lunch. Exciting I know.

About snow..haha...we've gotten about maybe 2 inches this winter all together..woohoo... And I was hoping for more snow fun this year. But it's all been windy, cold with temps in the 20/30's. I love snow fun but not a fan of ice... I'm more of a Spring/Summer person, I love my tanks and shorts and flip flops.

well goodnight all! happy Friday!!


----------



## heldt123 (Aug 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ktmama* 
Jamie, if I had my way, the Rocky Mountains would magically transform into the Pacific Ocean and my new house would be beachfront! You can have allllll the snow!

The only reason I want snow is to protect my plants and keep our septic from freezing. I'd love nothing more right now than to be in Texas, Mexico, or anywhere above 40 degrees!


----------

